# discussion thread on the A-Z of wet feeding



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Tada! The end! Thanks for reading!


----------



## Darrent (Jul 14, 2010)

I was going to reply once you put your placeholders in for the last 2 but I thought I'd wait for you to definately finish in case you were going to add something else and I messed up the thread!

A great list with lots of good info. Highlights just how much difference there is between the big popular brands and the likes Applaws and Bozita. Bozita only works out what 20% more expensive than Whiskers? Not bad for a higher meat content, less crappy additives and so on! The problem of course is that the big supermarkets will do bogofs and the like on the bigger brands but dont stock the higher quality stuff at all.

I've ordered a tetra pack of each of the Jelly Bozita flavours to see if and what the kittens like!


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Hobbs, what a wonderful post!!!! The effort you have put into it is ..... it blows me away! I'm not just going to bookmark this one... I'm priniting it out!!!! Very very well done and a massive THANKYOU!!!! :thumbup:

This post really should be a STICKY!!!!


----------



## rhian d (Jan 26, 2010)

this post is really helpful and i agree it should be a sticky


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow excellent post, its just what I needed when I was searching the internet looking for the right food, who do we need to contact to get it stickied?.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

It has now become a sticky :thumbup:

Thanks for the kind words everyone!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

System won't let me give you more rep  but thank you for a fantastic post:thumbup:


----------



## LittleAlfie (May 9, 2010)

Fantastic post! has opened my eyes abit to the food im giving Alfie. Im sure he'll benefit from the information!!

Thanks!


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

Fab! I'd rep you if I could :O)

Now, I wonder if my "how much do I feed my cat could be worked into my spreadsheet... with this data (if you dont mind )

Hm... thats my job for the night methinks!


----------



## 4boys4years&akitty (Jun 29, 2010)

This is great thankyou, after reading quite a bit on here and elsewhere i decided to go with PaH Purely for kittens. But i'm assuming it's on a similar level to the adult food (i'd go look at the info on it but i'm struggling to get a baby with an allergic reaction fully settled atm). I do want to be getting the best i can for my money, even if it means importing. I was due to get some more next week but now i'm not sure whether to look at something else. I read here that kitten food is basically a con but then some mentioned royal canin kitten food but it was too pricey for me and i read elsewhere that it's important they have food made specifically for them (yes i understand the argument that they would eat the same as an adult in the wild). Which of these would be suitable for a kitten? And i'm curious what you would choose to feed a kitten too 

TIA x


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hey TIA, welcome to the pf. All of the high meat content ones that are complete foods will be suitable for your little mite. A lot of the higher end ones don't do a separate kitten food anyhow - their food is for all life stages. 

Purely isn't a bad food and it is easily gotten as is natures menu. But in comparison to some of the higher meat ones you can get they are overpriced. You could get the likes of grau, smilla, animonda, bozita etc on Zooplus. Delivery over £19 is free and it typically takes 3 days to get to you. 

If you want to get the even better food imo, then you need to import them from Germany at the moment until the time that someone here in the UK takes it up. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for this comprehensive list of information. It will be very useful for current and future users. I'm pleased to see that this and your thread on raw food has been "stickied"! 

Much appreciation for all the time and effort that went into to providing this.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I need a banner smiley for Smilla Red Tuna 

Fantastic thread, once again Hobbs.

xxx


----------



## Vampyria (Dec 14, 2009)

Oh, WOW Hobbs!

This is top-notch! You've put a lot of effort into this and this is a truly brilliant and very informative post! I would Rep it a thousand times if the system would let me


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Great information....I will use this post as a reference for my Feline Diabetes contacts.
It seems you are softening to Animonda carny after all!!
One point I would like to make is that although you have very carefully noted the manufacturers recommended feeding amounts, I think these are often misleading. I defy any cat to eat a whole tin of Bozita or Animonda in a day so they work out even cheaper to feed compared to the junk food brands.

So how do we lobby Zooplus to start supplying some of those German brands you mention?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ah, I was thinking of calculating carb content for the analysis but that is sometimes quite difficult based on the crude analyses where foods often add up to over 100%. I may still give this a go....

Yeah, the feeding recs are not set in stone and what is an appropriate amount for one cat is too much or too little for the next. So these are on average how much they would like you to it (which is probably an exaggeration as they want you to consume as much of their product as possible while still remaining within the healthy spectrum). However, I needed something to compare them with against each other. 

But fair point, some of the high end ones may turn out to be even cheaper! 

Zooplus.de has started stocking some small company products like Terra Felis but I am not sure whether these companies that do the great food are that interested in zooplus as a supplier. 

I was wondering whether FRAZ would be interested in looking at them


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow that must have took some time or you could be a super dooper fast typist like moi?  

Okay, so in yur honest opinion, which should I go for then for queening ladies and kittens? 

I cannot do raw as owners can be a bit  so I need something fairly good but fairly cost effective (kittens X 5 eat LOADS).

I like to give away a box with the kittens also AND which dry food would you go for, again has to be kitten food for queening and kittens and I have to use dry so they nibble whenever and sometimes the Girls go off wet food when in kitten.

I do feed the kittens and mine some raw so some new owners may be open to little bit of frozen chicken/mince, possibly.

I quite like Natures Menu but see it has lots of sugar in it, what health risks does that have to my babies (cats in general)?

Many thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Brilliant :thumbup: you can take the rest of the day off


----------



## AndrewL (Jul 21, 2010)

Fantastically helpful post. Thanks for all the time it must have taken to compile this information.


----------



## Darrent (Jul 14, 2010)

That kittens loved the Bozita. So I ordered a 54 pack of the extra Chicken from Zooplus. With the 10% discount it came out at just 21.6p per 100g so I'm well happy. Plus it should keep the guys going for a while!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for this, it was an interesting read.

It seems that all the best wet cat foods are German, and I will consider getting some in the future. In the meantime am I right in thinking that you would rate the Purely range as the "best" widely available commercial wet cat food?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hmm, not sure whether I would say it is the best but alongside some of the ones that you can get in Tesco for example, yes then Purely and Nature's Menu are some of the better ones you can easily get (without ordering online). 

However, these are still comparatively low on meat content and quite expensive compared to the ones you can get on zooplus (free delivery over £19). 

But change is underfoot. A Bozita equivalent is now (or will be very soon) available from ASDA, for example. ASDA are also now stocking Joe and Jills (Pet Kitchens) - at least the dry but hopefully also the wet. The wet is 90% meat and you need to feed only a tray (£0.99). However, a word of warning. It is really dense pate, which might be an issue with some cats.

But yeah, most of the really good ones that are full of meat and cheap as chips are German and Swedish.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Wow, super quick response thanks!
Sadly no Asda in my town. I may try Zooplus.

I am feeding my kittens thawed chicken breast, thawed minced steak, tinned tuna (in water) and Royal Canin dry kitten food. I just want to add in an occasional commercial wet food for variety. I foolishly went for Whiskas pouches- they do not like them and lick of the gravy and leave the "meat". I shall take the unused pouches to the CPL tomorrow


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Okey Dokeyl 

Ah, a raw feeder! How much of the raw food are you feeding your cat in proportion to the dry food?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Hmmm, that hard to quantify but 3 meals a day are raw / commercial wet food and I give them dry food at bedtime/ overnight. So I guess it's 3:1 raw/wet to dry.

My previous cats just ate James Wellbeloved all day every day. Sadly one died of renal failure and I often wonder if in my ignorance I caused that by just feeding dried food. The breeders of my cats have stressed to me not to feed just fried food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BSH, do you mind if we create another thread for this? Otherwise my nice A-Z thread gets side tracked


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Hi Hobbs
Have a taken a look at the new food at zooplus: Terra Felis Cat Food.
Looks good??!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh, is that available on zooplus uk now?

It is! Stuff from a small Bavarian business but OMG are they expensive or are they expensive. I think they must even top Ziwi Peak in price. Lol


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yep think its new as i was only on the website the other night & sure it wasnt there then.
It takes me days to make my order!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Me too - I always browse and then browse some more. 

Looks like some really interesting food. I checked it out a few times when it was only available from zooplus.de. 

But it is expensive. 

Should I include it in the A-Z you think? I have a hunch it might be one to disappear in a few months. But who knows.....

I wonder whether they are now making it available to customers in the UK because of all the emails we sent off about the German brand cat food that we would like them to stock


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Yep i was thinking thats why they put it on, started with the most expensive first though! Fingers crossed they will start putting the others on too.

I've ordered a few tins of Ziwi Peak but havent fed it to them yet. I may refrain from Terra Felis for the time being due to the cost. When i have fillet steak every night then the cats can have Terra Felis! 

Maybe see if anyone reviews it or tries it from this website but up to you if you think its worth putting it on. Its a fantastic piece of work that you wrote x


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

thanks hobbs! you've made my life abit easier, i've been going through the cat food at the supermarkets to try and get the best food for Neeps who has a delicate tummy and doesn't do well with anything other than meat, on a budget for 3 cats!

i'll be making a rather long trip to the nearest asda (30 odd miles away lol) to get toplife from now on just for her!! lol

we were feeding purely and whiskas, supplementing with biccies daily and raw chicken wings once a week and our uncooked meat cut offs. Your list will make things abit less smelly around the house..by things i do, of course, mean neeps bum. 

:thumbup: cheers.


----------



## Suzynick (Aug 5, 2010)

This list is fantastic, wish I had discovered it sooner as I've spent ages going through all the ingredients on possible new foods for my two cats.
My cats have been on Whiskas for years and I want to put them on a food from a company that does not do invasive animal testing, is of a higher meat content and does not contain any dodgy ingredients.
I have decided on Ardens Grange but with the occassionally wet food and pleased to see the two I had considered on here with a good write up. They are Lilys kitchen and Joe and Jills from Pets kitchen.
Thank you!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow! What a fantastic thread!! Thanks so much, Hobbs!


----------



## lin27 (Aug 20, 2010)

How great to have a list like this, thanks. I just want to let you know that my cat has just tried the very expensive Tera Felis (chicken with squash and catnip). I decided to try some as I am constantly looking for foods with low phosphorous content as he has CRF and won't eat a renal diet. Well, sorry to say he's not keen at all! It is a very strange consistency - a lump of meat in a sort of gravy with bits of squash floating around. BEWARE, if you try it when opening the can as the juice squirts out all over the place. I suppose it is meant to be like this or maybe I have a faulty batch? I'll try him again before posting a review on Zooplus. 
P.S. Zooplus don't give the calcuim /phosphorous content but I checked it on a German site and calcium = 0.13% / phosphorous = 0.11%


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

That doesn't sound very nice. Could it be that the product has become separated? Could you mash it together with a fork for a better consistency?


----------



## Suzynick (Aug 5, 2010)

My cats have tried Lilys kitchen and seem to like it, I love it! Though its very expensive :sad: and I can only afford to share one tray between them both each day! They seem to like the samples from Pets Kitchen so I have just ordered some of that, plus some Forthglade which I don't know alot about but seems to have scored ok on here. Anyway will let you know!


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

Just in case anyone is wanting to try Bozita but doesn't want to commit to multiple packs of each flavour a la zooplus - we bought a tray of 16 different Bozita flavours from mbsmylee on ebay - £15.99 which is similar to zooplus's cost when not on sale (£1ish a pack), however there is a £5.95 delivery charge (next day fedex). We also ordered a big bag of okoplus to try and make the delivery cost more worth it!
Anyway once we've determined which flavours the cats like we may buy from zooplus in bulk, but if you haven't tried Bozita before and want to try all the flavours this seller might be worth a try.
Our cats have only tried one flavour so far but they absolutely LOVED it and sat there licking their bowls clean for about 10 minutes which made washing up easier! They usually have Purely tins, and there are always fish eyes and spines left in the bowl - I guess it proves it is proper fish that has hardly been processed, but still!


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi there everyone,
I'm new to this forum and new to cats! I've just bought a beautiful male Maine Coon kitten last week who is an absolute joy! I obviously want to spoil him and apart from going slightly toy crazy in the last 3 weeks (!) I really want him to be fed well, so he grows up into a healthy cat.

I must say I am appalled at the lack of pet food standards in this country! I stupidly assumed that there would be comparable standards set out for pets as for humans regarding labelling and actually having to explain what was in the foods!
Thank you all for providing me with insight into what you consider to be good produce, especially Hobbs who I take my hat off to!

Having read this thread (and the dry food thread) several times(!), I have ordered Smilla tuna (wet) and Orijen Chicken (dry). I have emailed Pets Kitchen to see if they can clarify their taurine levels and if the taurine content is reasonable i'll order some of that too.
I would have loved to have bought some pfotenliebe (translated - "paw love"!), and will try to order some once the website recommended above (tatzenladen guts fur samtpoten) reopens in a couple of weeks. The other foods I am thinking of trying as alternatives are Natures Harvest and Purely Scrummy Yummy. 
Before I get completely lost though can anyone tell me how many different varieties of wet food (and dry food for that matter!) I should get my kitten established on? My ultimate plan is a ratio of 80-90% wet food daily with some dry just for variety/my convenience.
Im guessing that (like me) my kitten would like to have some variety in his diet. Although I am just guessing! 
Also do the choices in food seem reasonable?

Can anyone give me their experience please?! It would be much appreciated?
Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya Chak78, welcome to the pf! And welcome to the befuddling world of cat food! 

I think your food choices sound fab! I wouldn't worry too much about the taurine content of the pet's kitchen stuff. You can always add some to the food. 

There are mixed opinions on feeding kittens a variety of different brands, largely because kittens can have a sensitive stomach and tend to react to food changes with runny tums. 

But I would say that depends on your cat, and I believe, to a large extent also on the types of foods you are feeding. If you are establishing your cat on some high quality food, which you are, then moving to different foods of similar quality shouldn't be as much of an issue. 

I personally think any problems associated with food changes are more likely when moving between different quality foods, rather than necessarily between different brands of same quality foods per se. 

I would aim to have about 3 or 4 different good brands on the go in rotation. 

You could start slowly. Choose one and gradually introduce that one. Once she eats that ok, without any mishaps, then gradually introduce your second one. And so on. 

Perhaps also get your hands on some pro-kolin paste, just in case he reacts with a dodgy tum. 

Have you considered raw as another alternative to your already great choice of foods?

Hope that helps


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi Chak78, my kitten is currently eating Bozita as his main food, he was on Natures menu before this (which he actually prefers!) and Orijen which I don't really give that often, perhaps about 10% of the time.

I did the switch between nature's menu to bozita gradually, and I now give him mainly Bozita, with some Natures menu at times as he prefers it (but it's more expensive!) I think soon I'll be changing from Bozita to Smilla though as he seems to prefer the pate. As long as you do the switches gradually it should be fine, luckily for me, Loki never had any diarrhoea as I switched him. So I think having him established with maybe 3 or 4 foods should be fine? Good luck with it! :thumbup:

Edit: Forgot to say Loki gets a few raw scraps a few times a week which is by far his favourite! He tried beef chunks for the first time yesterday which he absolutely loved! I hope within the next year to make the switch to raw, or at least 50/50!


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi Chez and Hobbs,

Thanks for replying! I'll definitely start introducing 3-4 brands one at a time into Jasper's diet slowly. I'm new to this and will be cautious, I don't want a problem with the little man! 
I am starting to appreciate that raw should be the future, but I'll be honest and say that I need to take things one step at a time! I've got a lot more research to do before I will feel like I understand the requirements and know what I'm doing.
If anyone is interested this was the reply from Pets Kitchen:-

"Thanks for your email and interest in our foods. As Im sure youre aware the main source of taurine in natural foods is meat, and our wet foods are made from nothing but fresh free-range meat, so they contain very high levels of taurine. I dont have the exact figure available due to the variable nature of our natural products but I can assure you 100% that they contain more than enough taurine.

I hope that helps and your cats enjoy our foods,

Best wishes,
Joe

Joe Inglis
Veterinary Surgeon
Pets' Kitchen Ltd"

I'm a little underwhelmed, I would have thought that the company would know a rough analysis of what its food contains. Although nothing but fresh free range meat sounds good. Anyhow I've taken your advice Hobbs and now ordered some taurine which I can add as necessary. 
So its going to be Smilla Tuna, Pet's Kitchen Chicken (adding some taurine), Pfotenliebe (whatever flavour I can get!) and the occasional bit of Orijen. Fingers crossed that Jasper will actually like any of them!!

Thanks again guys for replying and giving me some support! It's really appreciated.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I wanted to get some pfotenliebe as a back up food for my cats. I am trying to feed them mainly raw, 2-3 times daily and Orijins dry in the week mid-day.

I decided to be brave and buy an Introductory pack on line. I translated the site using Google translator, placed my order and was suprised no paypal details or bank details were asked for.

Next thing I know I get an email saying i need to collect the Intro pack from their offices in Germany!! Now I will do what I can to make my cats happy but there are limits to how far even i will go!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hahaha! Shame, we could have given a bulk order to bring back with you. 

Did you try to order from them directly or did you go through my fav shop Tatzenladen (who are currently on hols)? I think if you want to buy from them directly, which I haven't yet done, best email them first for an idea as to how much they charge for the delivery.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Maybe it's time for a new flurry of emails to Zooplus with requests for some of these otherwise unavailable brands....


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Lets do it PaddyPaws!!

So the unavailable foods Hobbs2004 has highlighted as quality are:-

Macs
Petnatur
Pfotenliebe
Tigercat

Are there any others you (or anyone else) would like?

I'll compose an email to Zooplus and leave it on here. If anyone else feels the need to copy and paste it to zooplus as well that'd be GREAT!!!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Since we are creating a wishlist, could we include Auenland?

I haven't really promoted that food as it is quite difficult to get hold off outside of Germany (even more difficult than the other ones). You need to go directly to the manufacturer: Auenland. They are a small, family-run business that produces some great quality, high meat content food (min 80-90%) from mostly organic sources. Interestingly, and from my perspective rather strangely, they do not include offal in their food (nor do they include any other animal by-products).

Let's see what zooplus make of another product onslaught.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm in!
I had an email from Zooplus yesterday offering me a £5 voucher in return for completing a survey. In the suggestions 'box' I said that I would like to see a greater range of high quality meat products and that it would be useful to be able to build ones own bundles of flavours instead of having to buy six of the same flavour. 

I have tried google translator and it really made me giggle!
I think I will need your help Hobbs once the site is back from its' hols.


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

AnnaK said:


> I'm in!
> I have tried google translator and it really made me giggle!
> I think I will need your help Hobbs once the site is back from its' hols.


I placed an order yesterday on Tatzenladen (for Pfotenliebe & Tiger Cat as recommended by Hobbs). Although they are away on their holidays you can still place an order and they will process it on their return. You do not need to leave any payment details to place the order itself, they will contact you regarding payment details when they process the order. They also sell some cool looking cat toys so I got a few of them as well!

I emailed Pfotenliebe also to see if they can deliver to the UK. I shall let you know what they say and what prices they quote for delivery.

My two are eating mainly raw now but I forgot to thaw their mince last night so today they have had some Bozita and Animonda Carnay. Neither was impressed and most has been left in the bowl. They just do not like commercial wet cat foods. If they dislike Pfotenliebe and Tigercat I will be in a real dilemma as I shall not have a wet cat food back-up if i can not feed them raw minces.


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

What would people's opinion be on waitrose own brand wet food?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Unless someone has any more info, on par with Whiskas and co imo. 

Okay, so it is dead cheap but depending on what wet food you look at it either contains a small amount of flavour meat (min 4%) and either sugar, EEC permitted additives or cereals.


----------



## de88ie (Sep 4, 2010)

Fantastic post thank goodness its a sticky, thankyou for taking the time to post it all . Can i get toplife at asda and is the tiger food at asda the same as tigercat Thankyou again.
edited again so hobs post makes sense, thankyou hobs


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya De88ie! Yes, you should get toplife in your local ASDA by now. They are tiny cartons of food.

No, the TigerCat and the ASDA tiger select are not the same. Shame, eh?

Oh - you edited your post. Now this reply doesn't make any sense lol. Never mind....


----------



## Spook (Aug 10, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Unless someone has any more info, on par with Whiskas and co imo.
> 
> Okay, so it is dead cheap but depending on what wet food you look at it either contains a small amount of flavour meat (min 4%) and either sugar, EEC permitted additives or cereals.


I was looking at the ingredients the other day and the last one is 'various sugars' so they don't even tell you what kind of sugar or how much. It's a shame because their human food is so good.


----------



## Suzynick (Aug 5, 2010)

Have you got any opinions on co-op own branded food? I have tried pets kitchen (one cat likes the other doesn't think its the texture) plus lilys kitchen (both love too expensive) and am yet to try forthglade.
I only want to buy from companies that are peta/buav approved so i am slightly limited. Co-op is but is similar to whiskas only 4% meat content.


----------



## JoneSmith (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi great information you just write over here,i have been waiting for such an informative post.


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

I sent this email to Zooplus as a comment/suggestion

"Dear Zooplus, 
I am writing with regards to your recent survey about improving the quality/range of items your company sells. I am a member of a pet forum (on which you advertise), and there has been a lot of conversation about best quality nutrition for cats, both wet and dry food. 
An extensive nutritional analysis has been done of many products and several of the better wet foods are currently not stocked in the UK. I hope you see this as a fantastic business opportunity, as many of the forum members actually import these German catfoods from German stockists online at some expense. As a large supplier perhaps you could obtain these cat foods and give us the opportunity to spend our money with you.
The wet cat foods are : Pfotenliebe, Petnatur, Auenland, Tigercat, Macs. If you look at their nutritional values, you can see they have a high percentage declared meat which indicates how high quality their foods are. In addition, they are not any more expensive than poor nutritional quality brands originating in the UK.
There are a lot of people interested in your company managing to secure these brands. Even if you trialled just one or two it would give you an idea of the demand so you could assess the business potential. If you would like the link to the forum this nutritional information is on, please reply. I will post this on the forum and ask other members to forward it to you for your consideration. It may help your market research.

Many thanks for your time,"

Please, please, please if you feel the same way can you cut and paste this email (or write a similar one) to the link above (even better if you have an account, log on then go to myzooplus and the contact us section there - I emailed under comments/suggestions). I feel that if enough of us show an interest then we stand a chance of swaying Zooplus's mind! As you can see, I could look pretty stupid if its just me asking for these products now!
I hope some people will help me take this on...:thumbup:

Chak78


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

You won't look like a ****, I emailed them too now. Sure others will too, won't you guys?.  Otherwise the two of us will be twats together....


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I have sent it too.
I got my first supply of Tigercat and Pfotenliebe today. I am not holding out much hope Willow will eat any of it. She is getting fussier and fussier, now rejecting all the Darlings minces apart from the Beef, after I ordered a freezer full too! She craves dry food all the time but I refuse to feed it except in the weekdays when I am out. I have spent a fortune on cat foods she will not eat. Luckily her "brother" eats almost everything in sight!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

I will send it too. Thanks for that!


----------



## tibbythecat (May 4, 2010)

Good idea, just sent it. Good luck!


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Great idea, I will send it also, in fact have more than one email address so I will send from all and sign in to my Zooplus account and do it that way.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

I had an email response from Zooplus which was a "Thanks for your suggestion, can't stock them at this time, may we recommend Grau".

No explanation as to why they can't stock them.


----------



## AnnaK (Aug 25, 2010)

Ok here is the response in full from Zooplus and my reply to them:


Thank you very much for your email and for suggesting us the products.

We know the brands in question (Pfotenliebe, Petnatur, Auenland, Tigercat, Macs), but, unfortunately, we cannot add them to our assortment of goods for the short term.

But while we strive to provide the highest standards of quality in our products and services, your opinion is highly valued and will certainly be considered again in the endeavour to further broaden the scope of articles on offer.

Alternatively, we would like to recommend the Grau and Terra Felis, as they have enjoyed substantial popularity with our customers.

Grateful for your comments, and confident we shall find the best product to suit your needs, we remain,

With kindest regards,

Your Service-Team

and my reply:

Dear Service-Team

I already buy Grau and it is very good, however cats can be fussy and it is always good to try other high quality and good value foods.

I am interested as to why you cannot stock these products when you are happy to stock many products which are far inferior in terms of nutrional value and meat content. Here in the UK we are still enslaved by the big name brands which do not provide the best food for animals, you could help change this, I have recommended Zooplus to many people as have others, I will continue to do so but must admit my extreme disappointment with your descision.

I hope that you will stock these products in the future.

yours sincerely

probably not as good as it could be, I was in a rush!


----------



## Chak78 (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow guys, thanks very much for your support!! This is a great start and hopefully will allow Zooplus to take notice of our opinions.

I must say I do feel a little confused as to why Zooplus sent out a survey to ask for our opinion and then not want to explain why they might not be interested in supplying other quality products. 
The reply to my email was amusing:
"Thank you very much for your letter.

We are always delighted to receive feedback, and are dedicated to expand upon our existing catalogue of products.

_Regrettably, we currently do not stock the requested products_. But as we strive to provide the highest standards of quality in our products and services, your opinion is highly valued. We are currently collecting proposals in the endeavour to further broaden the scope of articles on offer. Let us thank you again for your useful advice, and remain,

With kindest regards,

Your Service-Team"

I replied saying I was amazed at the response "we do not currently stock the requested products"! I thought that was the point of the email; we know that they don't stock them!! I asked them to re-consider.

Its brilliant that you guys are sending emails in too! Lets keep this going and maybe we can convince Zooplus of their chance to improve their company product range and sales.

AnnaK that was a superb reply, more eloquent than mine was! I thought I'd received an automated response!

Best wishes,

Chak78


----------



## LiamPearce (Sep 30, 2010)

I'll send an email.

Just tell me what email to send it to and I'm on it.


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi, I feed my Ragdoll kitten Nature's menu kitten pouches (as well as dry food) and I was concerned about the sugars in it, so I emailed them to ask why they put sugar in their food, and this was the reply I received.

Hello,



There is only 0.44% of sugars in the cat pouches and they are all naturally derived.



We add them for palatability, but we are currently investigating other options.



I hope this answers your query, although if there is anything further I can help with please do not hesitate to contact me. 



Kind regards


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for that (could I ask you to remove the respondents name from your post. That is personal correspondence to you and they MAY not be particularly happy to have their name and response plastered on a forum).

Re the sugar. Yes manufacturers add that to their food for different reasons. Some like Nature's Menu for palatability purposes (allegedly but cats don't taste sweet things), others for appearance purposes (makes the food shiny).

Don't forget though that the percentage they gave you (0.44%) refers to their crude analysis I should think. If they talk about their wet food, then you need to take the moisture out of the equation to get the real proportion of sugar in the food. 

So, their kitten pouches contain 81% moisture. If we take that out of the equation then that leaves you with an overall sugar content of 2.3% (0.44/19 x 100), presuming the 0.44% doesn't already refer to their dry matter analysis. 

So many other manufacturers don't put sugar in their food, so if you are concerned about that then choose a different product (NM is also quite expensive for what it is )

Hope that helps


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks, I have removed the name etc (ooops!) 

I've had trouble finding a high quality complete wet kitten food to be honest!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Thanks, I have removed the name etc (ooops!)
> 
> I've had trouble finding a high quality complete wet kitten food to be honest!


Any reason why don't just feed some good quality adult wet food? Loads on zooplus.

Kitten food is just a gimmick and many manufacturers of good wet food don't make a kitten one or only just do one miserly flavour to cater to the market and the pr of other companies.

Since your kitten is already eating pate food have a look at the likes of Grau, Bozita pate tetrapacks or tins, Animonda or Smilla. If you are keen to buy British, then have a look at Lily's Kitchen (pricey but organic and UK).


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you, I thought the kitten food would contain more protein than adult food. I would like British. I'll have a look at Lily's kitchen. Thank you for your help!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

*Amber* said:


> Thank you, I thought the kitten food would contain more protein than adult food. I would like British. I'll have a look at Lily's kitchen. Thank you for your help!


No worries. 'Tis is true that kittens need a little more protein than grown cats (that also need more of certain vitamins and minerals) but you can easily adjust that by feeding them a little more food.

Other UK products include Joe and Jills/Pet's Kitchen and Forthglade but both of these really strange consistencies (more like an Oxo cube).


----------



## *Amber* (Oct 22, 2010)

The Lily's kitchen looks great, but yeah it is expensive, and I can't see that they sell it in value packs or anything, just single trays! I'll have a look at the others too, thank you!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hobbs what about the Classic tinned stuff they sell in pet shops, and pets at home too I think. I used to feed this to Annie as it was so cheap and before I came here and was enlightened, but it's not in the list.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Hobbs what about the Classic tinned stuff they sell in pet shops, and pets at home too I think. I used to feed this to Annie as it was so cheap and before I came here and was enlightened, but it's not in the list.


Do you mean this or something else: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1703161-post6.html


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Ohhh! yes! Sorry! I didn't know it was made by butchers. Thanks.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Chez87 said:


> Ohhh! yes! Sorry! I didn't know it was made by butchers. Thanks.


No worries - I might put a shortcut in to just Butchers too! Did you see I put the Denes in?


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Hobbs
I've been reading your threads on dry and wet like a crazy person to try to upgrade my wet and dry within budget, and with ones I dont have to buy online.

Is it ok to feed Purely Dry with complementary Feline Fayre? That seems to be the most cost effective wet/dry combo for my pocket at the moment. 

I'd prefer to feed Purely Wet or High Life ([email protected] is my nearest pet store) but at £5 for 12 pouches its pricey for 3 cats and I dont think my budget will stretch.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

CDC said:


> Hi Hobbs
> I've been reading your threads on dry and wet like a crazy person to try to upgrade my wet and dry within budget, and with ones I dont have to buy online.
> 
> Is it ok to feed Purely Dry with complementary Feline Fayre? That seems to be the most cost effective wet/dry combo for my pocket at the moment.
> ...


Yes you could. If you treat it like Almo Nature or Applaws then feed about 40% and 60% wet or do a 50%/50% split.

Also, don't get stuck on just feeding one wet food brand but try to alternate between (or should that be amongst?) a few brands, which could include the Purely wet, HiLife, Nature's Menu, Tesco Luxury etc, depending on what is on offer.

A quick question though. You can pick up FF more cheaply than Purely? Is that in the special promotions?


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you!

According to Asda's online store, the blue pouches in singles are on offer at 4 for £1 at the moment and 33p each normally so it is about £1 cheaper for 12 when not on offer - plus I can do my shopping at the same time lol. 

However they apparently have a box of 8 blues for £1.29 - hence me thinking this may be much cheaper than Purely or High Life but I am going to pop in store and see what the real deal is as this doesn't sound right. 

I've put High Life down tonight and its proving popular.

Would 4 pouches between 3 cats ( 2 x am and 2 x pm) be roughly the right amount (I have 2 5 yr old and 1 7 month old) plus a small amount of purely in each of their bowls daily?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

CDC said:


> Thank you!
> 
> According to Asda's online store, the blue pouches in singles are on offer at 4 for £1 at the moment and 33p each normally so it is about £1 cheaper for 12 when not on offer - plus I can do my shopping at the same time lol.
> 
> ...


I think it will be a bit of trial and error to see what will work for your cats without them putting on weight or losing some. I would be inclined to have 1.5 or even 2 pouches per cat and about 20g or 25g of dry food per cat (which I would studiously measure out).


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

I guess thats it - they are all different in terms of appetite...

- Megan - totally food orientated and would probably eat until she exploded if she was allowed to lol. 

- Lily - a real lady, will have a small amount when it is put down but then walk away which means she doesn't always get any more. She will also not actively come to the kitchen at food time like the others, we end up taking her through or moving the food bowl to her depending where she is in the house. 

- Arthur - another piglet but at least not food orientated, he will ask for it when it is the usual time but isn't particularly bothered at other times of the day. He is also happy to eat and come back a bit like Lily, but he's more proactive about it lol. 

Aside from feeding them all in different rooms I just let them get on with it. They are all healthy weights as far as I can tell and they have had vet trips in the last couple of months and no issues were raised about weight. 

Will just have to make a trip to Asda and see what the actual pricings are and then work out what I possibly should be feeding.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

CDC said:


> I guess thats it - they are all different in terms of appetite...
> 
> - Megan - totally food orientated and would probably eat until she exploded if she was allowed to lol.
> 
> ...


Not a problem at all. Sounds a bit like our house though ours all get fed in the kitchen and all ask for food at set times lol. Sounds like a feline choir in our house at feeding times.

That took a while for Millie who would rather play or purr than eat so getting her to "like" food was a bit of struggle. She now comes to ask though she would still rather play. Bagpuss is our most food motivated one, followed by Hobbs and Miss Lila who loves her food but really needs a bib, she is our most messy eater!

Can I qualify my earlier answer. If you are feeding complimentary food then I would err on the side of caution and feed more dry than wet food than I said. Perhaps do 1 -1.5 pouches of wet food and about 35g of dry food of Purely each(if the feeding rec for an adult cat is still 50g). With the complete food I would be inclined to feed more wet than this.



PS: Perhaps also worth throwing Butcher Classic tins into the rotation. Has got a decent meat content, no grains etc and is cheap.


----------



## Doolally (Oct 12, 2010)

CDC said:


> However they apparently have a box of 8 blues for £1.29 - hence me thinking this may be much cheaper than Purely or High Life but I am going to pop in store and see what the real deal is as this doesn't sound right.


Just for your info, I live next to an ASDA (you didn't need to know that!!) and I often just pop in, I have seen that deal, and always buy it when I see it, but they don't stay on the shelves long and then they don't stock up too often either....so if you do see the boxes of 8 stock up on a few if you can because you probably won't see them for a while!!


----------



## CDC (Jul 20, 2010)

Cheers for the info.

Im going in tomorrow to see what they have - even the singles are a good deal for the same meat content as hi-life so I'll see what I can get my hands on!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes you could. If you treat it like Almo Nature or Applaws then feed about 40% and 60% wet or do a 50%/50% split.
> 
> Also, don't get stuck on just feeding one wet food brand but try to alternate between (or should that be amongst?) a few brands, which could include the Purely wet, HiLife, Nature's Menu, Tesco Luxury etc, depending on what is on offer.
> 
> A quick question though. You can pick up FF more cheaply than Purely? Is that in the special promotions?


Just wanted to say thanks for this. I had this exact question about the split.


----------



## def kitty (Jan 21, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> *Animonda Carny*
> 
> Meat Saucer - declared meat content - *99*%; consistency chunky pate; *complete food*
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good, cost-efficient food, however I am wondering: what are the animal by-products in the label? Skin, bones, gut, etc? And do they belong to the animals named on the label, can they for example use pig by-products if their label states 85% beef, 9% chicken and 5% game?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

def kitty said:


> This sounds like a good, cost-efficient food, however I am wondering: what are the animal by-products in the label? Skin, bones, gut, etc? And do they belong to the animals named on the label, can they for example use pig by-products if their label states 85% beef, 9% chicken and 5% game?


Errrm, the byproducts are heart, lung, liver, will contain intestines. Animonda declare that they don't use skin, feathers, feet (claws) in their food.

Animonda don't use pig but yes, the byproducts - i prefer to call them offal - are from the animals listed, which is mainly beef.

Issue I have is that they use mostly offal but i guess that is how they keep the price down.

Hope that helps


----------



## def kitty (Jan 21, 2011)

It does, thank you! 

High percentage of offal doesn't bother me that much, it still makes much more sense for cats to eat offal than grains. I was just concerned what they meant by "animal by-products"... been reading about labeling tricks, so I thought that those percentages could mean for example that "85% beef" actually means 85% of the pure meat content, not 85% of everything in the tin... and that animal by-products might come from totally different animals like cats or dogs or who knows what :001_unsure:

If 98% of everything in the tin comes from those sources they listed, it's very good food, I'm impressed. Must say I didn't expect it at that price, that's why I was suspicious.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

def kitty said:


> It does, thank you!
> 
> High percentage of offal doesn't bother me that much, it still makes much more sense for cats to eat offal than grains. I was just concerned what they meant by "animal by-products"... been reading about labeling tricks, so I thought that those percentages could mean for example that "85% beef" actually means 85% of the pure meat content, not 85% of everything in the tin... and that animal by-products might come from totally different animals like cats or dogs or who knows what :001_unsure:
> 
> If 98% of everything in the tin comes from those sources they listed, it's very good food, I'm impressed. Must say I didn't expect it at that price, that's why I was suspicious.


No, you actually hit the nail on the head with a labelling issue that is driving me bonkers at times. Manufacturers in the UK are only required to state the minimum percentage of their flavour meat (which is min 4%), hence that is the majority of the labels that you see. Which is pretty much useless.

Other countries have different rules that are aimed to be slightly more transparent but that can nevertheless still be confusing. So, Bozita, to use that as an example, say that their tetrapaks contains up to 93% meat. And that is correct. The meaty bits in the paks contain up to 93% meat but it neglects to mention the high percentage of jelly/gravy that that is swimming in.

So, you rightly say, some manufacturers mean the overall meat content in the tin; others mean of the meat in the tin, % of something is something.

The same goes for the rest of the ingredients. With manufacturers who use grains (I personally don't mind a small percentage of grains in the wet food as long as the rest is more than decent, such as Grau or Mac's, which imo are among the best foods you can get), some use the percentage to refer to the overall grain content in the food; others mean that of the grain content, X% is X.

So, you do need to judge by food by food basis, use forums (like this one) and talk to the manufacturers.


----------



## ge_ch (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi everybody! I just discovered this forum and I'm so glad.
You did a great job here with all the food descriptions.

I need some advice:
I have two male indoor cats, ginger and kitty, both almost 5 years old.
kitty suffered from struvite cristals 3 times and had to stay at the vets and got his bladder flushed out... the second time we thought he wouldnt make it but he is a fighter. I strongly believe that the cristals had something to do with stress because of a change in the enviroment but the vet said its probably from food. he told me to feed him hills cd for the rest of his life but after doing lots of research in the internet about this problem I refuse to do it. between the second and third time he had the crystals, he was fine for 3 years eating normal food, and it wasnt even high quality.
I have to say I found all the vets in my area(northwest of ireland) more or less useless with this problem. they just keep pushing their prescription food.

last year I switched both cats to orijen dry twice a day(in the morning I add some water to kitty's) and applaws wet(for ginger) and hills cd wet(kitty, I'm too scared to completely take him off cd) in the evening. once a week kitty is allowed an applaws tin instead of the cd. the plan was to slowly switch him to applaws only.
both cats seem happy with the food and routine and have lost weight and are healthier. 

now here's my problem:
I was pretty happy with the food choice and thought I'm doing a great job giving them grain free hight quality food, until I discovered that applaws wet is only complementary and that the chicken comes from thailand.

any suggestions or experiences with good hight quality, grain free, high meat content wet food that is suitable for prevention of struvite crystals? I know that the analysis of the food is important(magnesium, calcium, ash) but I cant find any information about the right numbers.

would appreciate any suggestions and apologies about the long post


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ge_ch said:


> Hi everybody! I just discovered this forum and I'm so glad.
> You did a great job here with all the food descriptions.
> 
> I need some advice:
> ...


Sorry, hadn't seen this post. Welcome to the forum!

I would suggest don't fix if it ain't broke. Considering that you are only feeding a tin of Applaws once a week, is it really worth the hassle?

If you think it is, then have a look on zooplus.ie. They sell Porta 21, which like Applaws, is a shredded meat food but it is complete. Though low on fat. The kitten version is better fat wise. There is also Porta 21 holistic, which is organic I believe, but comes with a price tag.

They also sell Schesir, which again is a shredded meat type food.

I am not sure why you are worried about the mineral content in the one tin of wet food that you feed that isn't CD.

Edit: If you want to continue feeding grain-free, then I perhaps would be inclined to change from Orijen to Acana, contains marginally fewer minerals


----------



## ge_ch (Feb 10, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Sorry, hadn't seen this post. Welcome to the forum!
> 
> I would suggest don't fix if it ain't broke. Considering that you are only feeding a tin of Applaws once a week, is it really worth the hassle?
> 
> ...


thanks i will look at your suggestions. i buy my food from zooplus anyway.
i feed only one tin applaws a week at the moment but had planned to slowly increase it and get rid of the cd. wanted to do it in small steps just incase it might not agree with him.
after reading that the applaws is only complementary im worried they wouldnt get all the nutrients they need. not sure if the orijen is good enough to balance out the lack of minerals in applaws.
i once came accros a website with food analysis recommendations for cats with struvite but i cant remember where i've seen it and what it said. i still remember though that it said not to feed fish flavours and avoid grains.
i choose orijen because it contains cranberry and its mentioned on their website that it helps with bladder problems.
i know that bladder stones are a common problem so i'll be interested to see if other people have any experience with non perscription food that works.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ge_ch said:


> thanks i will look at your suggestions. i buy my food from zooplus anyway.
> i feed only one tin applaws a week at the moment but had planned to slowly increase it and get rid of the cd. wanted to do it in small steps just incase it might not agree with him.
> after reading that the applaws is only complementary im worried they wouldnt get all the nutrients they need. not sure if the orijen is good enough to balance out the lack of minerals in applaws.
> i once came accros a website with food analysis recommendations for cats with struvite but i cant remember where i've seen it and what it said. i still remember though that it said not to feed fish flavours and avoid grains.
> ...


Oh yes, there are quite a few on here but you are better off creating a new thread on this health and nutrition section with that question.


----------



## ge_ch (Feb 10, 2011)

ok i will thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ge_ch said:


> ok i will thanks


Ok, in the meantime this might help: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/129541-need-advice-canned-food.html

About someone who was/is in a very similar situation from you, just across the pond.

But post your question as a new thread and you will get more people who will see it then on this thread that deals with different wet foods


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Hi guys I bought the dogs some Forthglade for the first time yesterday (normally ND) but noticed the pack chicken and tripe is suitable for cats and dogs. I this particular range only complimentary? 

Not sure if Kitty would eat it but up for giving it a try, but as she only has wet food, didn't want her missing out. 

Thanks


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

sue&harvey said:


> Hi guys I bought the dogs some Forthglade for the first time yesterday (normally ND) but noticed the pack chicken and tripe is suitable for cats and dogs. I this particular range only complimentary?
> 
> Not sure if Kitty would eat it but up for giving it a try, but as she only has wet food, didn't want her missing out.
> 
> Thanks


Yes, if you have got the Natural Menu range than that is complementary pet food 



> Our Natural Menu range of products is a complementary pet food for dogs and cats and for dogs may be fed with good quality (mixer) biscuit. The range of products is formulated with 100% meat protein, giving twice the food value of cheaper foods.
> The Menu products are vacuum sealed and gently steamed to retain their natural goodness and have no artificial ingredients, preservatives, colours or flavours. Each product has a guaranteed shelf life of 9 months from date of manufacturing.
> The Natural Menu range for cats and dogs is:
> Chicken
> ...


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks hobbs, will see if the local store does the specific cats one you mentioned in your list then. She really isn't a busicity cat.


----------



## nevile (Dec 24, 2010)

To be frank this health and nutrition section helps me a lot.No need to go anywhere for further advice all about cats health.:thumbup:


----------



## chili (Dec 16, 2010)

Just a quick note to say that Pets at Home have discontinued the Purely pouches.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

chili said:


> Just a quick note to say that Pets at Home have discontinued the Purely pouches.


Man, Chili, couldn't your first post have been of better tidings? :arf:

Are you sure? I was in [email protected] at the weekend and they still seemed to have the pouches there.


----------



## chili (Dec 16, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> Man, Chili, couldn't your first post have been of better tidings? :arf:
> 
> Are you sure? I was in [email protected] at the weekend and they still seemed to have the pouches there.


Sorry! 

They were on offer at our branch last time I was there. Then they disappeared from the website... and then when I went into our branch yesterday they only had a couple of packs of senior on the shelf. I asked at the counter and they said they'd been discontinued. 

This is probably my fault, as I bought them when they were on offer, discovered that the chicken variety was the only thing that BOTH of mine would eat (usually what one will eat, the other won't), rushed back to get more...

Doubly sorry! I bought chicken Hi Life pouches instead and they look exactly the same as the Purely. Cats thought so too, hooray!

Thanks for this thread, btw, Hobbs. It has been my bible over the last few weeks!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Some new info: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/148996-purely-pouches-discontinued.html. Might just be repackaged and the recipe might have changed slightly.

This list should only ever be a guide - hopefully a helpful one though


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Some new info: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/148996-purely-pouches-discontinued.html. Might just be repackaged and the recipe might have changed slightly.
> 
> This list should only ever be a guide - hopefully a helpful one though


they have changed the packaging. I just looked at my box of the kitten pouches and the pic that was on the website and they are different and the ingredients are slightly different too so they've obviously reformulated it a bit. Also slightly different flavours unless they are bringing out more than one box.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I've spotted this stuff in [email protected] numerous times, is it a [email protected] brand?:

Deli Adult Cat Food Chicken Select Tins 12 x 80gm | Pets at Home

Couldn't spot it in your list, seems expensive to me but would be interesting to get your view on it Hobbs


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> I've spotted this stuff in [email protected] numerous times, is it a [email protected] brand?:
> 
> Deli Adult Cat Food Chicken Select Tins 12 x 80gm | Pets at Home
> 
> Couldn't spot it in your list, seems expensive to me but would be interesting to get your view on it Hobbs


It is a complementary food hun, perhaps a little cheaper than Applaws wet.

And there are a few (wet and dry) foods that aren't on the list (yet). Only just dawned on me that I will have to go through the lists again as the new labelling regulation comes into force . Might use the occasion to go through and amend the lists too


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Aha  Thanks for the info.

Just reading through this thread makes me feel inadequate for feeding my cats Purely lol, however ordering online is a bit of a pain in the backside for me - German cats have it so much better hey?!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Aha  Thanks for the info.
> 
> Just reading through this thread makes me feel inadequate for feeding my cats Purely lol, however ordering online is a bit of a pain in the backside for me - German cats have it so much better hey?!


They do but you should read the debates and moans you still get on German fora (forums?) about quality cat food. 

However, I scouted out a potentially really interesting online shop that stocks most, if not all, of the really good ones and that accepts paypal. I am waiting on confirmation whether they send to the UK and if yes, how much for.

Shame online ordering isn't an easy option. Have you had a mooch round your local independent pet shop to see what they stock? Mine has denes; some of their tins are not bad. They also have Lily's kitchen - pricey but perhaps an occasional option.

But it is absolutely shocking how food poor the UK is when it comes to *good quality* cat food that is also affordable.


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks a million hobbs2004 - brilliant work. My cats will be sampling the Forthglade fresh chicken soon!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BigTourist said:


> Thanks a million hobbs2004 - brilliant work. My cats will be sampling the Forthglade fresh chicken soon!


Hey bigtourist, welcome to the pf! Let us know how your cats like the Forthglade. It has the weirdest consistency, so will be keen to know how it goes down with your cats.


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks! I will report back with news when the Forthglade arrives. [email protected] Purely do a high meat chicken wet food in a plastic dish type pack, it's a very solid pate consistancy and from the descriptions they sound similar.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BigTourist said:


> Thanks! I will report back with news when the Forthglade arrives. [email protected] Purely do a high meat chicken wet food in a plastic dish type pack, it's a very solid pate consistancy and from the descriptions they sound similar.


Yup, both are the consistency of oxo cubes


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes you're right! It's doesn't look as tasty to me as some of the high life pouches (I've been tempted to try the sardine high life in a sandwich it smells so good) but my moggies love the stuff


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I've just spent an hour or so working out how much money I'd save buying some of the brands on zooplus and I'm seriously shocked!

So in short, I have decided to give zooplus a go and order some of the Bozita tins, will work out at £3 less a week than what I'm currently paying for food that possibly has 45-50% less meat content  So I think it's worth the 'being in for the delivery' issues!

As for dry, thinking of giving Fish 4 Cats a go but haven't had a proper look yet.

Amazes me to think of how many people must not know this food even exists, you've definitely opened my eyes Hobbs


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> I've just spent an hour or so working out how much money I'd save buying some of the brands on zooplus and I'm seriously shocked!
> 
> So in short, I have decided to give zooplus a go and order some of the Bozita tins, will work out at £3 less a week than what I'm currently paying for food that possibly has 45-50% less meat content  So I think it's worth the 'being in for the delivery' issues!
> 
> ...


Isn't my fav Grau actually cheaper than the Bozita? And don't forget there is also Animonda....


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

There's an offer on Bozita currently which is what I think made it work out the cheapest, something like 24p per 100g. 

Perhaps the recommended feeding amount throws it out but I've always had a tendency to ignore them. Currently feed an 85g pouch per cat in the morning & evening with some dry midday. Feed them seperately and have still ended up with one cat much heavier than the other lol.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the great work Hobbes.

Just been in Morrisons and they are selling the Feline Fayre blue fish pouches at a big discount - 34p each, 4 for £1 or (get this one) an 8x multipack for 0.99p. It'll do as a fishy treat next to the various other foods we are working through with the "boys".

Thanks to your work and the contributions of others on this forum I think I have settled - if they'll eat the stuff - on Orijen dry and Bozita wet (various) for the longer term.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Peter Galbavy said:


> Thanks for all the great work Hobbes.
> 
> Just been in Morrisons and they are selling the Feline Fayre blue fish pouches at a big discount - 34p each, 4 for £1 or (get this one) an 8x multipack for 0.99p. It'll do as a fishy treat next to the various other foods we are working through with the "boys".
> 
> Thanks to your work and the contributions of others on this forum I think I have settled - if they'll eat the stuff - on Orijen dry and Bozita wet (various) for the longer term.


Hello Peter Galbavy! Operative phrase being - if they'll eat the stuf! Lol.

If you are buying on zooplus, then I would suggest that you also try Grau (pate) as well as perhaps Animonda (pate though they also do a chunks in gravy - rafine) in addition to the Bozita.

Personally, I think that having a few different brands to rotate with minimises the chance that you will be left stranded should they change the recipe to your cats discontent or stop trading. Because there really is no "perfect" cat food, you also increase the chances of feeding a balanced diet as each food has its own strength or weaknesses.

Have you ordered the orijen yet? If not, I can send you a small portion from a bag that another kind PF member donated to me. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for the offer. Already picked up one each of the Orijen 2.5kg bags. Just have to run down some of the other dry foods a little first. On the other hand, why wait ? Might just put out yet another feeder and let them choose (between RC Kitten, JWB Turkey & Rice and Orijen one or the other)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Peter Galbavy said:


> Thanks for the offer. Already picked up one each of the Orijen 2.5kg bags. Just have to run down some of the other dry foods a little first. On the other hand, why wait ? Might just put out yet another feeder and let them choose (between RC Kitten, JWB Turkey & Rice and Orijen one or the other)


Cool! Just remember, that unless your cats are blessed with iron stomachs (mine thankfully are), to do any food changes gradually - that also includes dry food. Ideally you would want to mix a little of the new food in with the old and over time increase the new while decrease the old if you see what I mean.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Aye, thanks for the advice. I have chosen to make them all available and let them mix on the dry side. On the wet I am being careful when changing from on to the other but apart from one little episode of "Bertie Belly" it's all been OK. Not bad for three high-energy 15 week old kittehs!


----------



## NibNib (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi all! I've finally registered after lurking as a guest user for a long time. This forum is great coz I am a 1st time cat owner. 

I have a 9 months old British Blue. I used to feed him with Real Nature, which I bought from a chained pet shop called Maxi Zoo. But after an episode of sickness (vomitting), I swapped over to Royal Canin kitten pouches as recommended by my vet. My vet keeps saying Royal Canin is the best, and she wants me to feed him kibble instead of wet food, saying it is better for his teeth. I did mention to her that this contradicted what I had researched on the net and she said not to believe what I read on the internet :confused1:

Against the advice of my vet, I decide to change the food for my little kitten. I have picked out Bozita after reading through this thread. I have a question for you, Hobbs, hope you don't mind. You mentioned to Dante that Grau is your favourite and not to forget about Animonda also. Do you rate these 2 brands above Bozita? Can you rotate the 3?

Many thanks for your help. This is a great thread.:thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

NibNib said:


> Hi all! I've finally registered after lurking as a guest user for a long time. This forum is great coz I am a 1st time cat owner.
> 
> I have a 9 months old British Blue. I used to feed him with Real Nature, which I bought from a chained pet shop called Maxi Zoo. But after an episode of sickness (vomitting), I swapped over to Royal Canin kitten pouches as recommended by my vet. My vet keeps saying Royal Canin is the best, and she wants me to feed him kibble instead of wet food, saying it is better for his teeth. I did mention to her that this contradicted what I had researched on the net and she said not to believe what I read on the internet :confused1:
> 
> ...


Hiya NibNib - welcome to the pf and congrats on the end of anonymous lurking!

To answer your question - I rate Grau over Bozita and Animonda, although unlike those two it contains some grains. The reasons I rate it more highly is that a) the ingredients are fully declared and b) it contains a good ratio of muscle meat to offal. Bozita and Animonda both contain more offal than meat.

The quality is reflected in the feeding rec (200g for grau for a "normal" grown cat vs the 300 - 400 for the other two). I know that feeding recs aren't reliable but it provides a good guideline. Also, the other foods that I rate highly that you don't get easily over here - but you could import them if you wanted  - have a similar make-up to Grau with the same feeding rec (or even lower).

And YES, try the three and if they are liked and tolerated than just rotate the brands and flavours.

However, neither kibble (unless it is the special dental stuff) nor wet food do anything for dental hygiene. So, perhaps read up on the many threads that we have had recently on the issue. In a nutshell your options are a bit of raw/raw meaty bones a few times a week, brushing, enzymatic toothpaste or the special dental kibble fed as a treat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

I shall get in before Hobbs arrives  She will give her sound advice soon but my thoughts are:

1. Your vet is wrong. A liitle dry is OK but your main food should ideally be wet food, it helps with hydration, always a problem in cats who have a tendency not to drink enough water at times. I feed mine some dry but would recommend Applaws or Orijin as they are grain free foods with a high meat content.

2. There are lots of wet foods worse than RC, but it is not the best IMO. Does your vet sell RC in the surgery? Yes? Thought so! Maybe they have a vested interest in promoting it? Bozita is OK and I did feed it to mine until they decided they didn't like it much. See the A-Z of wet foods by Hobbs and choose what suits you and your cats. There are no definite rights or wrongs.

3. Rotating foods are good I feel. Mine eat raw minces, pouches and a little dry. They do love RC Instinctive I admit it but as it contains grains and is very expensive they only get it when I get free sampls at shows or if it is on very special offer and then only as a treat.

HTH


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Darn it, too late! :lol:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

BSH said:


> Darn it, too late! :lol:


But good effort!


----------



## NibNib (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks so much, Hobbs and BSH! :thumbup:

I did look into the German brands recommended but I don't know how my little fella is going like it. Taken into account he rather starves himself than touches anything he doesn't like! So I thought I would start him off on something from Zooplus, then try out the even better German stuff... if that makes sense?:confused1: So with your help now I have decided to try out Grau and Bozita. How should I rotate the food? He is very fussy little one.

I read that with high quality cat food you should be able to rotate between brands without problem.

At the moment I mix in Orijen in the morning and cooked minced beef/shredded chicken in the evening with his RC pouches. Haven't tried feeding raw to him yet. Mainly because I am pregnant at the moment and I love cuddling him... apparently cat on raw diet+pregnancy don't go very well...  I would love to try some raw food for him though when the baby is here.

Thanks again for all your help. So glad I found this forum! :thumbup:


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

NibNib said:


> Thanks so much, Hobbs and BSH! :thumbup:
> 
> I did look into the German brands recommended but I don't know how my little fella is going like it. Taken into account he rather starves himself than touches anything he doesn't like! So I thought I would start him off on something from Zooplus, then try out the even better German stuff... if that makes sense?:confused1: So with your help now I have decided to try out Grau and Bozita. How should I rotate the food? He is very fussy little one.
> 
> ...


He is a fusspot, is he? Does he pate food? Because the RC pouches are chunks in sauce, aren't they?

What Bozita were you thinking of getting? The tetrapaks in jelly/gravy or the pate tetrapaks or tins, which are also pate? The Grau is a pate too.

See whether he eats either of them. If he does, then you shouldn't have any problem feeding them randomly. And yes, as long as they are all the same quality (or your cat has an iron stomach) then you shouldn't have any problems just rotating it (and even a couple more brands) all.

Congrats btw


----------



## NibNib (Mar 3, 2011)

He is exceptionally fussy. I was doing my research into what brands of wet food to switch him to in the past 2 weeks, and the shop ran out of his RC pouches. For about 3days, he refused to eat anything... Only "touched" his kibble a bit and the minced beef  I thought he was fading away already! 

The Real Nature I fed him before was of pate consistency and he had no problem with that. I did have to mash them up for him or he wouldn't touch them. So I thought I would get both the tetrapak and tin of Bozita, and also the Grau to mix it up. Would love to throw in the German brands too later if I can get him off the RC.

Already studying your raw feed thread, Hobbs. You are wonderful!:thumbup: Tempted to get him some chicken wings! 

You often speak of how Germany has better cat food but you do have more options in the UK than we have here in Ireland. To start with, less brands in pet shops and supermarkets... also, no raw feed companies here


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi peeps.

The Forthglade Natural Menu arrived today. I ordered the only complete cat food which is the Fresh Chicken Menu after reading Hobbs' breakdown of the ingredients in this post here http://www.petforums.co.uk/1703798-post10.html. I was amazed at such a high meat content for the price (They recommend feeding an avererage 3.5kg cat on pack a day which is just less than 50p per day!)

And the verdict - the cats love it :thumbup:. I split one pack between my two moggies and they started eating it straight away, they didn't quite finish it but they are both under 3.5kg with the youngest at about 2kg so I wasn't suprised. The amount you feed per day of this looks quite a lot less than some other foods but it seems to be very filling for them. After todays test I'll be feeding them quarter of a pack between them, 3 times per day which should be ample and is going to save me a hella lot of money 

Another positive was the delivery service from Berriewood wholesale. It took about 5 days for the delivery to arrive which isn't a fast service BUT they advised me the day before that it would be arriving next day and on the moring of delivery you can check online for your one hour time slot - no more waiting around all day for a delivery which I hate!!

The prices at Berriewood wholesale seem very good, for example, 2kg Applaws natural chicken dry food is £10.87 compared to £13.29 at Zooplus. Delivery was £4.99 and there is no option of free delivery if you buy over an amount, but I saved much more than £4.99 on the cost of food so it didn't matter. It probably wouldn't be worth it if you were buying just a little bit of food. My order of 48 Forthglade Chicken Menu tubs and a 2kg bag of applaws came to £40.20 including postage and if my two cats ate just that it would last them around 54 days. In reality the dry food will last a lot longer and I'll be ordering more wet much before the 54 days because I prefere to feed them mostly wet food with occasional dry to keep them hydrated.

Apologies for the incredibly long post but I'm rather excited by the prospect of feeding my cats such good food for such a small price (Sad, I know!!).

P.s. I don't work for Berriewood


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Excellent news considering you jumped right in it with an order of a whopping 48 trays! Can I ask you a favour? Can you post a pic of the consistency of the tray here? It is just so hard to describe. 

Ps: Someone from Forthglade is phoning me back tomorrow to give me a rundown of the mineral content, which is currently missing from that entry on the A-Z.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't suppose the manufacturers do samples? That looks like a good food but the smallest order i could see is 24 which is way too expensive up front if the kittehs have one mouthful and say no. 

I dont suppose you could ask forthglade if they do sample packs or anything smaller when you speak to them Hobbs? I'm happy to pay not after a freebie


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> I don't suppose the manufacturers do samples? That looks like a good food but the smallest order i could see is 24 which is way too expensive up front if the kittehs have one mouthful and say no.
> 
> I dont suppose you could ask forthglade if they do sample packs or anything smaller when you speak to them Hobbs? I'm happy to pay not after a freebie


Yes, not a problem. No harm in asking!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, not a problem. No harm in asking!


Thanks that would be great. As I said don't mind paying at all not after freebies but 24 is a lot to buy in one go when you have no idea if they will eat it.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

I have just been on to Berriewood ordering the Forthglide Fresh Chicken Menu and I was informed they also do an equivalent high meat content item with fish, although it currently isn't shown on their website. I have some of both being delivered Monday.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

MaryA said:


> I have just been on to Berriewood ordering the Forthglide Fresh Chicken Menu and I was informed they also do an equivalent high meat content item with fish, although it currently isn't shown on their website. I have some of both being delivered Monday.


How many of each did you order. Just wondering if they are prepared to lower the minimum order if you phone them up?

Also are the fish ones complete?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> Thanks that would be great. As I said don't mind paying at all not after freebies but 24 is a lot to buy in one go when you have no idea if they will eat it.


Just wanted to say that I hadn't forgotten. They didn't phone back yesterday but will ask them about the free samples when I talk to them next week.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

thats great I thought they prob hadn't rung you. As I said doesn't have to be free just want to be able to order less than 24. 

It's a lot cheaper than the yummy scrummy one that they've been having from pets at home so it's def worth a go to see if they will eat it, I read an old thread though and it sounds a very strange consistency so I have my doubts about whether it will go down well though.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

My 2 10 month old kittens love the Forthglade fresh chicken for cats so will try them on the fish one to. The kitties are used to high meat/protein content so I find they eat more of Bozita, Toplife etc. Thanks to Hobbs for all her hard work on her food threads, I have found it really imformative.Will now try Grau from Zooplus. It has taken me ages to type this, Gem my lovely brindle and white tortie has been climbing all over me for a cuddle. Was going to post photo but cant work out how to do it


----------



## BigTourist (Feb 25, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Excellent news considering you jumped right in it with an order of a whopping 48 trays! Can I ask you a favour? Can you post a pic of the consistency of the tray here? It is just so hard to describe.


...no problem, I'm moving house at the mo (hence the late reply) so it will be in a week or so :thumbup:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Had seen the Tesco 'Just Nature' brand before whilst shopping there but it's a fairly low declared meat content on the pouches so had ignored it - However popped in today and quickly glanced around the shelves to spot Just Nature pate tins so I actually stopped to have a better look for once and was surprised to find they have a 60% declared meat content. Here are the 2 flavours:

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262321017
http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=262321213

22p per 100g tin.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> How many of each did you order. Just wondering if they are prepared to lower the minimum order if you phone them up?
> 
> Also are the fish ones complete?


I asked for 2x24 chicken. They only had one and suggested the fish alternative. Yes it is a complete food.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Have just looked on the Pet-Fit website looking for the new food Hobbs said would be availible in January and it says "Vital Poultry - ideal for kittens" Would this be suitable for adult cats as well and is it better than their other food which contains dough products? Perhaps Hobbs in all her wisdom will be able to enlighten me.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

tinymidgekin said:


> Have just looked on the Pet-Fit website looking for the new food Hobbs said would be availible in January and it says "Vital Poultry - ideal for kittens" Would this be suitable for adult cats as well and is it better than their other food which contains dough products? Perhaps Hobbs in all her wisdom will be able to enlighten me.


Horses for courses Tinymidgekin.... There are a couple of foods that don't use any grain, potato or veg, such as the heart ragout and the beef (which only contains milk products and brewer's yeast I think).


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

MaryA said:


> I have just been on to Berriewood ordering the Forthglide Fresh Chicken Menu and I was informed they also do an equivalent high meat content item with fish, although it currently isn't shown on their website. I have some of both being delivered Monday.


The Forthglade is a real hit, especially the fish. :thumbup: It is a solid pate, which I think is slightly more solid than the Purely Scrummy Yummy. I ordered 2x24, it works out at 51p for a tub of 125g. inc vat at 20%. P&P was £4.99 on top. That still only works out at 61p.  Delivery arrived on the day promised and appears to be next day if ordered by midday. It was packed very well and no tubs were damaged. So it's definitely :thumbup: from this household.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

sorry to always be looking for advice. 

Anyway the boys have happily had perfectly solid poops since I swapped them on to the purely very high meat content food. But it's either fish or chicken. They are getting bored to death with the fish and are starting to leave some and then eating me out of house and home when I feed the chicken. I think I need to try more brands as they clearly need some kind of food rotation to stop them being bored. 

- chicken and ham feline fayre is a huge hit but they hate hilife with a passion (I can't get hold of any other complete feline fayre locally which is really annoying. 
- they are going off the purely fish. I'd like to try them on some other fish based foods. They like the feline fayre tuna blue tins but they aren't complete
- I'm off to Asda this week to try toplife chicken dinner (but I don't want to feed them just chicken would like some more variety)

What else can I try?
- Forthglade I'm not sure if they will eat it as it sounds like a very dense food
- can't do grau because of the grains
- Animonda carny? there looks to be that many different ones on zooplus website I found it a bit confusing. 

Any other recommendations to make fussy cats happy? 
Needs to be grain free and they will eat pate. As simple and high meat content as possible would be great because my Jo does seem to have some food allergies. i've got some porta21 dried coming this week so hopefully that will give them a bit of variety.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

How much freezer space do you have Cloudygirl? I am just wondering whether it might be worth for you to try the Darling cat minces (which sort of follow the right ratio for cats) considering how much your cats loved the raw mince you gave them the other day. 

Darlings do an intro pack of 3kg of different minces inc delivery for £15. 

If you don't want to do that and you want to find a pate food that is fish based then perhaps have a look at the Smilla tins (the animonda fish ones are complementary foods). Bozita also do some fish flavoured pate ones (either tetrapaks or tins).

If you are willing to buy on zooplus and you are looking for a high meat content, pate food that is grainless then check out Animonda Carny (they also do some exotic ones) and Bozita.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

not enough. I have a teeny compartment. Am on look out for small chest freezer though. They adore the raw and I'm nothing like as squeemish about feeding it as I thought I'd be. 

It's doing my head in more than the cats I think. Sick of me putting food down and then them coming and miaowing their disapproval 2 seconds later :lol:

Will look at Smilla in the meantime then. I should have my first zooplus order coming this week only prob with ordering online is I work longish hours in the week.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> Anyway the boys have happily had perfectly solid poops since I swapped them on to the purely very high meat content food.
> 
> - chicken and ham feline fayre is a huge hit
> - I'm off to Asda this week to try toplife chicken dinner (but I don't want to feed them just chicken would like some more variety)
> ...


Mine have solid poops now too. :thumbup: No dry and only grain free and jelly free for mine. Feline fayre is shredded, so no good for mine, who won't eat it. Toplife has jelly in, so no good for mine either. Purely is enjoyed, so is Forthglade which is dense, but easily mashed up with a fork. The Nature's Harvest is even denser so I just add a little warm water to that one.

As to the Animonda Carny, this looks like a good prospect to buy. There are two different packs and lots of variety.

Animonda Cat Food deals at zooplus: Mixed Savings pack Animonda Carny Adult 12 x 400 g


----------



## Berger (Jan 5, 2011)

Boris seems to enjoy Animonda Carny. I must admit he doesn't eat anything with the relish that he had for Whiskas Oh So Fishy (using up old stocks from our old cat  ), but it is a lot denser, so takes him a couple of hours to finish it at a 2nd sitting. And his coat is super-glossy (mind, he's only 10 months old!). So give the Carny a go.

He's not quite so keen on Smilla, though he'll eat it. I have ordered Bozita to try some variety, although I have read elsewhere that actually constantly varying food can cause fussy eaters, and it may be better just to be firm with them, and leave it down as long as you can bear. (OK, unless you have annoying neighbours like we used to, who would feed our old cat if she asked!)

We leave some dry (Fish4Cats, Applaws - all pretty expensive though, considering he's not bothered about dry anyway) out, but it takes him a day to eat a bit, it's last-resort for him!

We get the wet from Zooplus (Carny, Smilla etc), who seem to be fine, although they do send the cans lumped together in a big old packet, we had lots of dented cans last time. I don't really care as long as I can get the plastic cover over the top though!). They offer frequent money off vouchers, which make them more reasonable. I haven't tried Berriewood yet, maybe later this year.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

MaryA said:


> Mine have solid poops now too. :thumbup: No dry and only grain free and jelly free for mine. Feline fayre is shredded, so no good for mine, who won't eat it. Toplife has jelly in, so no good for mine either. Purely is enjoyed, so is Forthglade which is dense, but easily mashed up with a fork. The Nature's Harvest is even denser so I just add a little warm water to that one.
> 
> As to the Animonda Carny, this looks like a good prospect to buy. There are two different packs and lots of variety.
> 
> Animonda Cat Food deals at zooplus: Mixed Savings pack Animonda Carny Adult 12 x 400 g


where did you buy nature's harvest from? I can't find it anywhere unless I'm being thick.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cloudygirl said:


> where did you buy nature's harvest from? I can't find it anywhere unless I'm being thick.


here you go:

nature's harvest - Google Search


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Note though that if the figures they have given me are correct NH contains too much calcium or rather too little phosphorus. So, don't feed this exclusively or even as a mainstay of your cat's diet.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> here you go:
> 
> nature's harvest - Google Search


I meant on the high street. I dont do much internet shopping yet.

I realised today anyway it's in pets at home just on different shelves to where I buy the purely I'm such an idiot doh!

I got 4 of each flavour to try.


----------



## tinymidgekin (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh dear, I was rather dismayed to read about Natures Harvest. I have been feeding my 2 10 month old kittens this together with other foods. Had just bought a supply from Pets at Home but after Hobb's recent post think I will try and take it back and exchange it. In future will have to order from Zooplus as suggested for the best food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

tinymidgekin said:


> Oh dear, I was rather dismayed to read about Natures Harvest. I have been feeding my 2 10 month old kittens this together with other foods. Had just bought a supply from Pets at Home but after Hobb's recent post think I will try and take it back and exchange it. In future will have to order from Zooplus as suggested for the best food.


Oh no, don't take it back. You are also feeding other foods, so feeding a food that is low in phosphorus isn't an issue if it is embedded within a variety of other foods! If you are worried then perhaps don't buy it again but since you have it now and since your cat eats it you may as well feed it.

Edit: I have just double checked the figures and the food contains nearly 5 times as much calcium. Note though that that is because it is low in phosphorus, not because it contains a huge amount of calcium if that makes sense.


----------



## Isi (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi Hobbs, 

I just noticed the post about GranataPet and would really like to try this for my boy who's being super super fussy after the Purely Recipe change. It's a struggle to get him to eat anything (apart from raw chicken breast) at the moment and I'm worried he's going to make himself ill 

However, their website says they only ship in Germany, and they only mention partners for Switzerland and Austria, nothing for the UK. Have you got any idea if it's possible to get their food over here, or is it another case of cat-food envy?...

Thanks for any help you can give


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hiya, just using my phone. Will reply properly when I'm home


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Isi said:


> Hi Hobbs,
> 
> I just noticed the post about GranataPet and would really like to try this for my boy who's being super super fussy after the Purely Recipe change. It's a struggle to get him to eat anything (apart from raw chicken breast) at the moment and I'm worried he's going to make himself ill
> 
> ...


Yes, the manufacturer only sells within Germany or through its nominated partners.

A couple of shops you can get Granatapet from. Also check out Mac's while you are at it - on par with Granatapet and cheaper (unless you go for the pouches). Also check out other food such as Pfotenliebe, Catzfinefood, Leonardo and Tigercat

Floyd Pfotenshop: Katzenfutter günstig kaufen, they also sell a small variety of 100g tins. They also sell Macs, pfotenliebe. Also check out Ropocat, CatzFinefood and Leonardo. Not quite as good as Macs and Pfotenliebe imo but still very good compared to ....

They accept paypal and delivery up to 10kg is about 15 euro

You will need to create an account. They don't currently have the UK as one of their destination countries, so they said to choose Germany (Deutschland) and they will adjust the invoice accordingly as international orders are prepared by hand.

The other place is Zoobi: Katzenfutter, Hundefutter, Tiernahrung und Tierfutter bei Zoobi.de - Katzenfutter Nass. They also sell Ropocat, Leonardo and Macs.They charge about 7.50 or 8 euro but the big catch is that they don't accept paypal. So you will need to transfer the money (and depending on your bank that can cost a little).

FuetternmitSpass: GranataPet Katze Nassfutter. They also sell Catzfinefood, Macs, TigerCat etc. They charge 20 euro for delivery but that goes up to 40kg!

Finally, Catfood24 also sell Granatapet Mitteilung, Catfood24 - mein Katzenshop but they are currently closed for maintenance. They also charge 20 euro for a maximum load of 40kg.

Does that help?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

well don't have to worry about the nutritional content of natures harvest, they can't stand the stuff. I'm having to mix it in 1/4 to 3/4 of another brand just to get them to eat it otherwise it'd be in the bin. Can't see that the recipe is vastly different to purely yummy scrummy trays but it's not passing muster with the cats.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> well don't have to worry about the nutritional content of natures harvest, they can't stand the stuff. I'm having to mix it in 1/4 to 3/4 of another brand just to get them to eat it otherwise it'd be in the bin. Can't see that the recipe is vastly different to purely yummy scrummy trays but it's not passing muster with the cats.


Yes, weird stuff. But you reminded me that I haven't heard back from Forthglade - even sent them a couple of emails. Will start chasing next week and let you know re samples.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, weird stuff. But you reminded me that I haven't heard back from Forthglade - even sent them a couple of emails. Will start chasing next week and let you know re samples.


thanks for that I would still like to try it.

The natures harvest just establishes why I wouldn't want a large amount first go.

Jo had a go at eating it but Bobbins kept miaowing at him and in the end he left it too. it's like he was saying if you leave it she'll feed you better food. Then theyve been chasing me all night whenever I've gone near the cooker, or oven, or fridge.


----------



## Londoncat (Feb 12, 2011)

Not that I've become obsessed with cat food since finding this site  but should the Animonda Carny feeding rec be 350g/day rather than 305?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Londoncat said:


> Not that I've become obsessed with cat food since finding this site  but should the Animonda Carny feeding rec be 350g/day rather than 305?


Ah, just admit it, you are just a tiny bit obsessed now 

Nope, the feeding rec for a normally built 4kg cat is 305g.

Weight of cat........underweight.......normal weight.....overweight
3 kg .......................280 g.................250 g	
4 kg........................335 g.................305 g	
5 kg........................370g..................330 g..............275 g
6 kg........................430 g.................390 g..............305 g
7 kg........................460 g.................415g...............330 g
8 kg................................................470 g..............330 g
9 kg................................................500 g..............360 g


----------



## Londoncat (Feb 12, 2011)

OK, I admit it. I was thinking about the order of which cans I would feed her on the tube home this evening. 

Ah excellent! I had just seen the bit on the back of the can saying 3-5 kg = 300-400g last night. ... And was clearly ruminating on it over my lunch break!


----------



## flev (Mar 6, 2011)

I was just wondering about that as I'm trying Animonda Carny for the first time and a recommendation of 300-400g seemed an awful lot after I'd been used to feeding him 200g a day of other foods (plus a little bit of dry food).


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

It turns out the Reuben isn't such a glutton as Molly was and really wasn't interested in smilla. He ate the bozita in gravy and seems to like that kind of thing the most but I want some other options. Not enough good wet foods do a gravy version! I might try tempting him with some animonda and see if its just smilla pate that he doesn't like. I don't want to make a zooplus order and then have to feed my housemates cat with the good stuff because mine is a fussy little monster.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

They are sent to test us hun! 

Try Schmusy - the only vaguely decent one that I can think of that makes chunks in sauce. I would still try out some other pates; perhaps even try to mix them in with his bozita in gravy one - I found the Smilla one most peculiar in texture.


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

hobbs2004 said:


> They are sent to test us hun!
> 
> Try Schmusy - the only vaguely decent one that I can think of that makes chunks in sauce. I would still try out some other pates; perhaps even try to mix them in with his bozita in gravy one - I found the Smilla one most peculiar in texture.


I don't like finding huge bits of artery in the smilla. I have a strong vetty stomach but it's still gross. I will give schmusy a go. I just want a nice selection to rotate so will try and persist with finding a pate one he likes. I feel like a meany because he yowls so loud when it's dinner time then looks at me like i'm trying to poison him when I put down some smilla!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I constantly get huge valves/tubes in my Bozita.. It's pretty grim lol. Once had an entire, completely undamaged kidney in my Purely pouch too.. That was interesting!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Hobbs is sainsburys pate food got any nasties in it? I don't see it on your list. 

I always feed mine a pate based food anyway but they won't eat purely or natures harvest etc on its own as the texture is a bit weird so I always mix with something else like feline fayre or a bit of toplife. Anyway I'd totally run out of mixer food a few weeks ago and they wouldn't touch any of their fish cat food so I got one of these sainsburys ones out of desperation. It's very low on jelly etc which is why I bought it because of Jo's tummy and I was just going to mix a bit in. Anyway it's a bit smelly but he adores it and it agrees with his tum. Declared meat content is low but they also get a fed a 90% meat pate so I'm not overly concerned about that just wanted to check there isn't anything else I should worry about.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I have got no idea hun. Not sure whether there is any point in posting the ingredients as I presume they will follow the inadequate labelling so often seen in supermarket food. Perhaps I am wrong?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

you are right the ingredients are very vague. 

Well I suppose it won't hurt as long as they get their good food too. It's just so nice to have something readily available that he can just eat. He had a really bad tum on smilla even though I only mixed a bit in his normal food but the minute i went back to his regular cat food he was fine again. I really don't get that one he gets the runs with foods with lots of jelly and if they contain rice but smilla doesn't have either.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> you are right the ingredients are very vague.
> 
> Well I suppose it won't hurt as long as they get their good food too. It's just so nice to have something readily available that he can just eat. He had a really bad tum on smilla even though I only mixed a bit in his normal food but the minute i went back to his regular cat food he was fine again. I really don't get that one he gets the runs with foods with lots of jelly and if they contain rice but smilla doesn't have either.


the ingredients for the pate

Description
Sainsbury`s smooth pate with chicken and rabbit pate is a complete pet food for adult cats.

chicken and rabbit pate
Dietary Information
Contains fish
Ingredients
Composition Meat and Animal Derivatives (Minimum 4% Chicken, Minimum 4% Rabbit ), Minerals, Various Sugars, Oils and Fats, Derivatives of Vegetable Origin Additives: Nutritional Additives: Vitamin A 2250 IU/kg, Vitamin D3 450 IU/kg, Vitamin E 40 mg/kg, Calcium iodate, anhydrous 0.79 mg/kg, Zinc sulphate, monohydrate 38.89 mg/kg, Sodium selenite 0.067 mg/kg. Emulsifiers: Cassia Gum 2 g/kg, Pentasodium triphosphate 2 g/kgD subscript 3

Nutrition
Per 100g Per pack % based on GDA
Protein	9.0g	8.0g	17.8%
Fat	4.5g	5.5g	7.9%
Fibre	0.5g	0.5g	2.1%
Moisture	82.0g	81.0g	-
Ash	2.5g	2.5g	-
Protein	9.0% -
Oils and Fats	4.5% -
Ash	2.5% -
Country of Origin

and the supermeat

Description
100% complete and balanced

No added artificial colours or flavours

Benefits the immune system

Helps with a healthy digestive system

Maintains a healthy coat

Essential vitamins & minerals

2 with chicken 
2 with ocean fish 
2 with turkey

CAN - METAL widely recycled 
FILM - PLASTIC not currently recycled 
Ingredients
Supermeat with Chicken: Meat and Animal Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Chicken), Minerals, Various Sugars, Supermeat with Ocean Fish: Meat and Animal Derivatives, Fish and Fish Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Fish), Minerals, Various Sugars, Supermeat with Turkey: Meat and Animal Derivatives (minimum 4.0% Turkey), Minerals, Various Sugars.
Nutrition
Analytical Constituents: 
Protein	9.0%
Crude Fibres	0.3%
Fat Content	5.0%
Inorganic Matter	2.5%
Moisture	81%
Vitamin D3	200 IU/kg
Vitamin E	20 mg/kg
Nutritional Additives:	Analytical Constituents: 
Vitamin A	1875 IU/kg
Vitamin D3	250 IU/kg
Vitamin E	35 mg/kg
Copper	1.5mg/kg
Iron	10.0mg/kg
Manganese	2.5mg/kg
Iodine	0.4mg/kg
Zinc	14.0mg/kg
Selenium	0.02mg/kg
Technological Additives:	Analytical Constituents: 
Pentasodium triphosphate	4mg/kg

please tell me it's no worse than felix etc. I feel guilty and that I should be feeding better food all the time but he likes it so much more than his purely or animonda


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

Anyone know what's going on with Petnatur wet food? Just been on Tatzenladen to order, and saw they no longer have the Lamm. Went to the Petnatur website and it seems this is now their current selection:
petnatur

So it looks like the Chicken and Liver tray has been completely discontinued, and the Lamm has been replaced with Lamm und Wild (Lamb and game?) - is this as good as the Lamm (which is the one originally reviewed by Hobbs on this post)?

Would love to know if anyone knows about these changes, if there will be any more discontinuings (so I can stock up on them beforehand, which I would have done with the Lamm had I known as my cats adore it), or (wishful thinking) it's just temporary and they'll bring both the Lamm, and the Chicken and Liver back? Have written to Petnatur direct but not had a response.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello, no, they are changing their flavours. They used to have a tuna one that has now been replaced with herring and coley. There is a new salmon and chicken one. The lamb has been replaced with the lamb and venison. The heart ragout I believe will stay the same.

Didn't know they are getting rid of the trays. Let me know when they get back to you re that.

PS: I *think* that Tatzenladen will stop stocking petnatur soon. They seem to be whittling down their selection. Better send Nicole an email and find out.

PSS: You can still get lamb tins at Fuetternmitspass - 44 euro for 24 tins. petnatur Nassfutter für Katzen. They also have the trays. Postage is a hefty £20 to the UK but that is up to 40kg, so perfect if you want to stock up


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip - will check to see if FMS deliver to Romania or not. 

They still have the Beef and Liver tray, but not the Chicken and Liver one. Will let you know what they say if/when they get back to me.

Any thoughts on the Lamb and Venison? Is it as good as the Lamb?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Nattie said:


> Thanks for the tip - will check to see if FMS deliver to Romania or not.
> 
> They still have the Beef and Liver tray, but not the Chicken and Liver one. Will let you know what they say if/when they get back to me.
> 
> Any thoughts on the Lamb and Venison? Is it as good as the Lamb?


Doh, I had forgotten you are not in the UK 

They appear to be relatively similar. I *don't think* the tins contain any less meat than they did previously but as labels are also changing in Germany, they now declare the water that goes in as well. However, the new tins contain even fewer carbs.

I guess the proof of the new formulation is in the feeding...


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

You're right, Nicole at Tatzenladen intends to stop stocking Petnatur, and has got hardly any left. It also looks like she's scaling down on Pfotenliebe (although I forgot to ask as my cats don't like it). On the plus side she now stocks all the varieties of the grain-free Grau. 

No word yet from FMS or Petnatur... I'll definitely give the new Petnatur a try if I can get it sent here (such a shame Zoobi don't stock it). 

PS back in Feb you mentioned having potentially scouted out a new online shop that stocks almost all the top brands and accepts Paypal (only two drawbacks to Zoobi - no Petnatur and no Paypal!) - any joy with it?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Grain-free Grau????


----------



## Nattie (Jan 23, 2011)

Paddypaws said:


> Grain-free Grau????


https://ssl.kundenserver.de/www.s141656154.einsundeinsshop.de/indextl2.html

In German - Google translate works ok though.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, they introduced that last year but you still cannot get it here. But it contains less meat, more broth and the protein sources are now mixed - all for the same amount of money.

Nattie, the other online shop I was thinking of, is Floydspfotenshop: Floyds Pfotenshop


----------



## Catherine4cats (May 3, 2011)

Hi Hobbs, well I'm trying to work out which wet food to try Ollie on now, as the vet has suggested trying wet food to see if he will get any better on that, rather than the RC Fibre Response. I'm a bit boggled reading through your list, I would like to order from Zooplus (as we have that here in Belgium too), I am not sure between Bozita (seems to have the most good reviews on Zooplus) or Grau - or are there other ones you would suggest instead? He has been pretty fussy with wet food before, often just licking the gravy off. He generally prefers the fishy ones most.... With his history of crystals in his urine once (from a change to dry hills mature) I want to choose some with low salt I guess. I also think that maybe the Fibre Response may have contributed to the inflammation (guessing here) so need some food that may help to calm this possibly. I know all these are a long shot, but really the vet has given up on him I feel due to his age (13), so I just want to try my best with this food. 
I really appreciate all the effort you put into your list, I had never even heard of most of them! Catherine & Ollie


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Catherine4cats said:


> Hi Hobbs, well I'm trying to work out which wet food to try Ollie on now, as the vet has suggested trying wet food to see if he will get any better on that, rather than the RC Fibre Response. I'm a bit boggled reading through your list, I would like to order from Zooplus (as we have that here in Belgium too), I am not sure between Bozita (seems to have the most good reviews on Zooplus) or Grau - or are there other ones you would suggest instead? He has been pretty fussy with wet food before, often just licking the gravy off. He generally prefers the fishy ones most.... With his history of crystals in his urine once (from a change to dry hills mature) I want to choose some with low salt I guess. I also think that maybe the Fibre Response may have contributed to the inflammation (guessing here) so need some food that may help to calm this possibly. I know all these are a long shot, but really the vet has given up on him I feel due to his age (13), so I just want to try my best with this food.
> I really appreciate all the effort you put into your list, I had never even heard of most of them! Catherine & Ollie


You say that he has been fussy with wet food before, have you ever tried him on pate food? Of all of the foods that zooplus stocks I would recommend the Grau most highly but it is a pate food, which is not to every cat's taste. The other good ones are Animonda and the Bozita pate ones - but again, they are all pates.

If your cat is more into chunks in jelly/gravy then Bozita also do those tetrapaks. Then there is also Schumsy Vollwertflakes, which again is chunks in a sauce.

I am still hesitant to recommend a wet food, largely because I really don't want your little man to become poorly again (either with that severe constipation or his crystals).

Is there really no other vet in the area that you can take him to for a second opinion. I don't like that you think that the vet has given up on him just because he is 13 years old - that is not an age for a cat anymore and there may yet still be many more years in him.


----------



## ge_ch (Feb 10, 2011)

Hobbs:
when you say animonda, do you mean animonda carny or vom feinsten?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

ge_ch said:


> Hobbs:
> when you say animonda, do you mean animonda carny or vom feinsten?


Animonda Carny


----------



## ge_ch (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you hobbs.

Just to let you know I emailed zooplus asking about mixed variety packs of grau grain free and suggested adding Mac's into their sortiment. 
This is the reply I got:
Thank you very much for your email.

We are pleased to inform you that Grau Gourmet Grain-Free mixed varieties are available in our stock.For a closer look please enter product number 221831 or 221810 into search engine for quick and easy access.

As for the Mac's cat foo, we are currently collecting proposals in the endeavour to further broaden the scope of articles on offer.

Let us thank you again for your useful advice, and remain,

With kindest regards,

Your Service-Team


----------



## Elcat (May 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for taking the time to put together all this information - it's so helpful for a new cat owner. I'm adopting two kittens from the RSPCA and (on the basis of your advice) I'm planning to start them on a mixture of Orijen dry food and Grau wet food. Grau only gives recommended portion sizes for cats of 2kg and above, and I wondered if anyone could advise me on how much I should feed them? I know they need 4-5 small meals a day. 
Many thanks!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Elcat said:


> Thank you very much for taking the time to put together all this information - it's so helpful for a new cat owner. I'm adopting two kittens from the RSPCA and (on the basis of your advice) I'm planning to start them on a mixture of Orijen dry food and Grau wet food. Grau only gives recommended portion sizes for cats of 2kg and above, and I wondered if anyone could advise me on how much I should feed them? I know they need 4-5 small meals a day.
> Many thanks!


Welcome to the pf and congrats on your kittens! Fine choice you have made re the food too but don't forget that they should ideally be fed what they are used to for a couple of weeks while they settle in. Once they are settled you can then slowly start them over to the new food.

Re the Grau feeding recs, for kittens they roughly say



> every 500 g of weight = apprx. 100 g per day.


It is very hard to overfeed kittens, who tend to self-regulate well, so just feed them as much as they will eat in small and frequent portions.

Good luck and let us know how you get on!


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm having wet food issues with Reuben. THe only thing that he wants to eat 100% of the time is Schmusy vollwert flakes. I did say that he was eating bozita but really he just licks the jelly/gravy and has a couple of meaty chunks and leaves the rest. I can just about afford to keep him fed with schmusy but if he goes off it then there's nothing else I can give him. I've tried grau, smilla, bozita, animonda (he does eat the horribly expensive exotic pouches) schmusy and everything gets ignored. Sigh. At least the housemates cat is overjoyed with all the leftovers he has been able to take advantage of!! 
I know there's nothing you can do I just wanted to have a grrrr moment but it's not worth making a new thread over!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

HannahKate said:


> I'm having wet food issues with Reuben. THe only thing that he wants to eat 100% of the time is Schmusy vollwert flakes. I did say that he was eating bozita but really he just licks the jelly/gravy and has a couple of meaty chunks and leaves the rest. I can just about afford to keep him fed with schmusy but if he goes off it then there's nothing else I can give him. I've tried grau, smilla, bozita, animonda (he does eat the horribly expensive exotic pouches) schmusy and everything gets ignored. Sigh. At least the housemates cat is overjoyed with all the leftovers he has been able to take advantage of!!
> I know there's nothing you can do I just wanted to have a grrrr moment but it's not worth making a new thread over!


Grrr indeed! I presume you have tried to outwit him slightly with the Bozita and to mash up the meaty chunks with the jelly/gravy a little bit? Sometimes works (but not always.....) 

You could try Miamor - again chunks in gravy in a pouch but no idea what is in it.

At least you have a feline dustbin nearby to mop up the experiments. Shame your cat doesn't learn a little from him!

Actually, are they fed together? Sometimes a little competition does wonders for fussy appetites (but only sometimes....)


----------



## HannahKate (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah mashing kind of works but only a limited amount. Not enough for him to actually eat a bowl of it.
Competition doesn't work unfortunately. Reuben is far too happy just to sit by and let Kite stuff his face. Kite also gets too posessive over food to allow it. Lots of growling!
He does like raw meat so when I get home he is definitely moving onto that but that will have to wait a year. 
I might have seen miamor in a shop around here. The package looks familiar. The duck and poultry one is apparently 40% poultry 20% duck (according to zooplus) so that sounds ok. Maybe I can find it and have a more thorough look.
He isn't wasting away so I'm not overly worried but I would just like him to eat what I want him to eat!! Little fusspot!


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Hello Hobbs,
I am very grateful and impressed with all the research and work you have done to compile your list: A-Z of wet food for cats. Thank you.

Brief history: I had always considered myself a 'dog' person until I took in a little 7 month old stray 4 years ago and I am besotted with him...and with cats in general I might add. I have always tried to give him the best food. However, I now feel like a 'new' cat owner after reading all the info. on food and taurine supplementation on this site.

I originally fed William exclusively Orijen dry until one day I saw him straining in his litter box and when I looked at his stool it was as hard as rocks. Although I always kept/keep fresh water down for him he rarely drinks it so I used to add water to the Orijen but obviously this still wasn't enough. At this stage I had no idea how important it is to feed wet food to cats. After some research I came across the website of a very passionate feline vet in California who has an excellent website: Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health and a passionate philosophy of only feeding cats wet food, and sticking to meats a cat would find/eat in the wild (no fish). I immediately switched William to a wet food only diet and he has been perfect ever since. However, I am not happy with the choice/availability of wet foods one can buy in London so glad to learn about Zooplus. Your post has opened up a whole new world for William and me.

I am currently feeding William a Waitrose own brand 'organic' pate: lamb (100g foil container/40p) but the ingredients are far too vague for my liking (stated meat content: 4%. I read what you said about 4%) and I just don't feel comfortable with it even though William likes it.

I want to feed Wills a much higher quality food. He doesn't have any allergies or problems (at this stage).

I trawled through the brands at zooplus based on your list and have narrowed it down to: Grau Gourmet and Terra Felis. I just wanted to ask if you rate one higher than the other? And if you feel these are the 'best' two available.

Very disappointed that one of the foods you feel is the best money can buy: Granatapet - can only be ordered directly from them in Germany.

Also, I wanted to ask if you had heard of a German brand called: Leonardo (just google Leonardo cat food to get to the german website). I saw it at a recent pet fair and bought two cans (1 rabbit; 1 chicken) and William loved it. The sole UK distributor is Rondetto Pet Supplies (Home). As I am also considering this food (will have to order it directly) I wonder if you would take a look at the ingredients and let me know your thoughts. Others on this website might be interested also.

The 'All meat quality' comes in 200g (99p) 400g (£1.65) tins plus shipping from distributor of 4.95 regardless of how much is ordered. It is 65% meat

I am also planning to order the Felini Taurine supplement and will start adding it to his food.

I hope my first post on this site hasn't been too long. Thank you so much. I look forward to hearing from you.

Best
Jane (the cat's meow)


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Jane, welcome to the pf! Boy I am so glad you posted as I didn't know that you can get Leonardo in the UK! Is that a recent thing I wonder? I will include the info I have on Leonardo in the A-Z. Thank you! 

That expands the range of decent to good foods to be had in the UK by one! Unless I am mistaken, Leonardo has around around 75% overal meat/offal content, which is made up of about 80% meat including heart to 20% offal.

Edit: I just remembered that a few years ago they changed their declaration from a complete to a complementary food that you have to feed with some dry food as per suggested ratios. I have contacted the manufacturer to find out whether that is still the case (their UK supplier is on the case too!)

But yes, it is a bloody shame that we cannot get the really good ones over here - aka Mac's and Granatapet to name just two. However, I am aware of a few people in London who are keen to get Macs, Granatapet etc. Perhaps at one point there might be an opportunity to combine orders to save on the delivery cost (for example, Fuetternmitspass charges £20 delivery for up to 40kg of food!)

For the moment (as there is some debate as to whether they have recently tinkered with their recipe or not, which will hopefully become clear when they have decided on what to put on the new labels) I personally rate Grau to be one of the best foods to be had in the UK. Terra Felis looks interesting in terms of the ingredients but personally I think it is over-priced for what it is and the rather low protein content irks me quite a lot considering how much meat/offal they put in it. It also contains quite a lot of sauce. 

Have you considered Lily's Kitchen as another food to have in the mix? Yes, it is expensive for what it is but could be a good food, local food to be fed occasionally in a rotation. 

PS: Don't apologise for your long post! I don't do one-liners either


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Re: LEONARDO cat food.

Hello Hobbs - many thanks for your reply. I will respond separately about the other cat foods/info you mentioned in your reply.

I will await your analysis, and opinion, on the Leonardo cat food before I place an order - I'm eager to hear what you think......:001_rolleyes:

Not sure if it is politically correct to give the info. of the UK importer in this post but I have that info if it helps others. The shipping charge if 4.95.

If it helps you at all I acquired the following information after being in touch with the UK distributor to question the source of the meat content at it is far too vague.

Rich in Rabbit states: 65% meat of which at least 15% is rabbit. Leonardo responded that the other 50% is _"Poultry and Beef in variable proportions"._

Rich in Liver states: 65% meat of which at least 15% is liver (source of liver unspecified). Leonardo responded that the liver comes from _"chickens"_ and again the remaining 50% comes from _"Poultry and Beef in variable proportions". _

I did not inquire about Rich in Fish or about Pure poultry (although I probably shouldn't assume it is all poultry).

The _Rich In_ range comes in 200g (99p) and 400g (1.65p) tins.

William loved both the rabbit and the poultry.

Leonardo also do 100g Super Premium Menu (with either rice or vegetables). I bought a tin of the Duck - William wouldn't eat it - so I didn't pursue it.

Please let me know when you have had a chance to post something on this food. I am new to the workings of the site so assume I should just keep checking back on your original A-Z post.....

Many thanks again. You are such a help in the minefield of feeding/nutrition!

Best,
Jane


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

Re: Leonardo cat food.
Hobbs,
Just want to add a note to the message I just sent you re Leonardo cat food.

I did not think to ask them (Leonardo) about the proportion of meat to offal. I only just learnt about this criteria after reading all your info. Not sure how you research but perhaps you can clarify this.

Thanks.
Jane


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

thecat'smeow said:


> Re: Leonardo cat food.
> Hobbs,
> Just want to add a note to the message I just sent you re Leonardo cat food.
> 
> ...


Hey hun, you sent me a message? I didn't get one from you I don't think. Or do you mean your post above?

No worries Jane. I asked them ages ago but have just asked them again regarding the meat content, the mineral analysis and whether or not they consider it to be a complete food.

I will let you know when they get back to me


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey hun, you sent me a message? I didn't get one from you I don't think. Or do you mean your post above?
> 
> No worries Jane. I asked them ages ago but have just asked them again regarding the meat content, the mineral analysis and whether or not they consider it to be a complete food.
> 
> I will let you know when they get back to me


Hi Hobbs,
Just learning how to navigate around the site and how to reply to things......

I sent you a long reply/message (I didn't use the Post Quick Reply) about the Leonardo food.....when I clicked _send_ I got a message saying a moderator had to read it first before it could be posted....so hopefully it will show up at some point!
I hope so because I don't have a copy, or remember everything I said! The message above was a postscript to my original message.

Jane


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm quite curious about a different brand on there, Moist Food
On the other one, it has a nutritional breakdown, this one doesn't. Hobbs, my favorite foodie, would you care to comment?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hadn't even seen that and never even heard of it! How about that packaging!Talk about targeting the female consumer 

Appears to be complementary food looking at the vitamin additives. Also says that it is designed for a mixed diet, which is the same spiel that Leonardo seem to be playing.


----------



## thecat'smeow (May 6, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Jane, welcome to the pf! Boy I am so glad you posted as I didn't know that you can get Leonardo in the UK! Is that a recent thing I wonder? I will include the info I have on Leonardo in the A-Z. Thank you!
> 
> That expands the range of decent to good foods to be had in the UK by one! Unless I am mistaken, Leonardo has around around 75% overal meat/offal content, which is made up of about 80% meat including heart to 20% offal.
> 
> ...


Hi Hobbs,
Once I settle on some food for Willliam this flurry of emails will stop, I promise!

Before I order any of the Leonardo food I will wait to read your appraisal of it.

As I need to order some food for William asap I will order Grau from zooplus. Although the one I am considering has rice in it and I am not very happy about that but read your comments about it having a higher protein content. I appreciated your comments on the Terra Felis and your endorsement of Grau.

I have tried Lily's Kitchen. I was excited because it is organic but William wasn't crazy about it, and I found it very expensive but might re-introduce it to the mix.

I have also tried ZiwiPeak - it is horrendously expensive if bought at the only stockist here in London but I just found it on Pet Planet. I saw your analysis of the air dried food.....but they also do a Daily Cat Moist cuisine in a tin (170g) Lamb, Venison & Fish, and Venison & Lamb varieties. What are your thoughts on this food based on the stated ingredients/composition?

Yes, it is a shame that Mac's and Granatapet cannot be bought via zooplus. Do you think if enough people petitioned zooplus, and they saw there was a thriving market here in the UK, they would carry it? Or any other on-line pet supply company?

Not sure how things really work here and why it is so difficult to get very high quality food. When I returned to the UK after having lived in the US for many years I was quite surprised at how it was to get good food for pets. In the US I could simply walk into any pet supply store and choose from a wide, wide range of cat/dog foods. If one store didn't have the range I wanted another one would.

If it's not too personal a question to ask, could you tell me what you feed your cat? Perhaps I could learn something. He(?) is really beautiful by the way.

Thanks, Hobbs.
Best, Jane


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

thecat'smeow said:


> Hi Hobbs,
> Once I settle on some food for Willliam this flurry of emails will stop, I promise!
> 
> Before I order any of the Leonardo food I will wait to read your appraisal of it.
> ...


No reason to stop posting even when you have found food for your boy - loads of lovely people on here and always something going on! 

Re the Ziwi Peak there was a real sense of excitement when they started trading in the UK but their food is just too pricey to be a viable option for people at a daily basis. My write-up is here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/1705691-post37.html. They have recently also tinkered with their recipes. The lamb one used to be mostly fat, but that has now be addressed. I think it is quite an interesting food. Shame that the ones that are interesting are also the ones that are pricey. No need for that relationship.

It must have been a real shock to come back here in terms of pet food availability when you came back. Same for me. Like you found in the US, in Germany you can just walk into certain shops and pick up decent to very good food. Or you buy online from the many online providers and get great food.

For whatever reason, the UK is very food poor when it comes to good quality pet food. I am not sure why there is such a reliance on the big hitters and why there are so few independent, smaller manufacturers. Actually quite shocking.

Re zooplus, there have been flurries of emails from people to get them to expand their range but so far the ones that people are really interested in aren't being stocked. Whether that is due to the manufacturers themselves not being interested in being on zooplus or other reasons I don't know.

What do I feed Hobbs? Currently he gets about 50% commercial wet food and 50% raw food (other times he gets 100% raw, or 80% raw but have got a cupboard full of food that needs to get eaten!). In terms of the commercial food he gets Mac's, Granatapet, Pfotenliebe, as well as the occasional tin of Petnatur, Catz finefood and tiger cat. Oh, and the odd tin of terra felis - getting rid of current batch and will not getting it again I don't think.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

If you're ordering from zooplus it might be worth getting a mixed box of the Bozita tetra packs. My boys have had mixed experiences in the back end dept but now I mix it with HiLife Kitten/Junior and all is well. I think the Chicken Liver one is still too rich even then, so I am holding back on trying that one again on them until they are more stable for a while.

Oh, the plan is to slowly remove the HiLife over time and end up with two packs of Bozita twice a day between three huge monsters.


----------



## Elcat (May 15, 2011)

Hi Hobbs, thank you very much for your advice a couple of weeks ago, I'm sorry I haven't replied sooner but one of the kittens has been poorly with a virus and I haven't had a chance. All's well now though and they're in the process of destroying my house - my curtains will never be the same again! Am ordering some Grau for them just now, and will mix it with what they are currently eating to avoid upset tummies. Thank you again for your help.


----------



## Fluffed (Jun 5, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. Awesome work!


----------



## Bonnie82 (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much once again to Hobbs for this brilliant A-Z. I have learnt so much about cat food that I never would've found out otherwise!

Does anyone know if it's possible to get a sample pack of some of the German brands? I've seen some people mention that they've received a trial pack of Mac's, Pfotenliebe and Tigercat (I think) but I'm not sure what would be the best value - I could just buy a tin of each from one of the German shops but I think the P&P would be a bit much for just that. I don't want to do a massive order and then find out our kittens are fussy bums and don't like it. 

Or should I just try out some UK-available brands first e.g. Grau, Bozita, Animonda Carny and Smilla? Those ones seem to be quite good, if not as good as the import-only brands. I wonder if I'm being a bit ambitious thinking about importing food when we don't even have our cats yet.  I just want to do the best for them.

For the first few weeks with us they will be on Felix pouches and Royal Canin dry food as that's what they're eating at the moment.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

An update on my "experiments". At about 6 months old my boys are having occassional issues with the Bozita tetra packs and runny bums. I have gone over to alternating just HiLife kitten and Bozita in tins for now. Also, based on the information that Hobbs has gathered and compiled I have ordered a fair amount of (tinned) Grau Gormet, Smilia, Schmusy and Animonda to try them on for about a week at a time - 2x 400g tins per day between the three normally - and we shall see what balance we can strike between preference and, erm, after-effects.

Thanks again Hobbs!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good luck with your *experiments* PG - hopefully you will find the winning combination.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, two days of white fish followed by three days of HiLife / Bozita *tins* and so far so good. The zooplus order with the new stuff should arrive next week and then the fun begins. I will have to be careful to plan cross-over days from one food to another - to give the boys a chance to adapt - but given I have only 12 or 24 tins of each brand this will be quite a task.

(Written while a very relaxed Dicky is curled up behind my leg on the sofa... and THAT is why it's worth it!)


----------



## salkei (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all

Im a newbie poster but have been reading the forums for some time. After reading the fantastic imformation from Hobbs on both wet and dry cat food i took the plunge and ordered from Zooplus, order duly arrived on Tuesday (i ordered Smilla and Grau along with orijjen dry and Arcana grasslans dry), my guys love it! Mercedes my girl even came and asked for more something she has never done before!

So many thanks Hobbs i have learnt a lot about cat food and will continue to use Zooplus

Sally


----------



## Brombabe (Jul 8, 2010)

Brilliant, great information. 

Do you have any information/thoughts/opinions on Renal cat food?
thanks
Ann & Shadow


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

Hobbs; I picked up a six pack each of Butchers Classic Meat and Fish from Morrisons today - I notice you only list the Chicken in Jelly. So if you think it's worth adding any of this info, here are a couple of photos of the wrappers.

PS £2.74 each pack of six tins.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ooh thanks for that PG! I am going to post a link to your post and pics in that thread  Just noticed though that the taurine content has changed. People on here keep on saying how great they think that food is and that is contains a good whack of taurine - not so any more compared to others.


----------



## The_Infamous_Mr_B (Jun 14, 2011)

The latest reply from Zooplus re Mac's, Granata etc (I copied the mail that someone did a while back - can't remember who, sorry!)...

_Thank you very much for your interest in zooplus and for introducing us to your products.

We will gladly pass on your suggestion to our purchasing team, who will review your offer in case your products present a promising addition to our range of products.

Best Regards,

zooplus service team_


----------



## wrboyce (May 10, 2011)

I got this email from Floyd Pfotenshop yesterday:



> Dear Will Boyce,
> 
> sending to UK is possible since today for a flat amount of 10,50  per each parcel up to 30 kilogram!
> 
> ...


Worth noting


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2011)

You have put alot of time and effort into these posts hobbs. I have got to give credit where it is due!

Nice one!  Very helpfull!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hobbs, you´ve done a great job.I am a really confused cat owner. I adopted a 3 year old British Shorthair in December and since then we haven´t yet reached his permanent food. I started him on Sanabelle dry and Gourmet wet, then I learnt they weren´t really very healthy options, so I bought him Royal Canin for BSH. Then I got in touch with a vet in USA completely against dry food (very logical reasoning), so I changed him to Taste of the Wild dry (less carbs) and I went and ordered Merrick and Wellness (68 tins) from USA, I live in Spain so I spent like a 100 euros in buying and shipping. It arrived this week and Merlin refused to eat it (any of it). I have been giving him wet food twice a day, Schesir, Hills, Defu, Porta 21, Applaws and Sheba. He also refuses to eat the Terra Feklis I bought. I think he doesn´t like pate a lot. I´m so tired of reading wonderful comments about food and I really want to get him on good quality stuff. I have contacted a cat rescue shelter to donate my extra tins. This is really frustrating as in Spain I can´t get good quality cat food. Please help with advice.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Jun 23, 2011)

Hobbs..I thank to you for this nice post. I will try to keep in mind for preparing food for my kitten.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Found Encore in my local Tescos yesterday. Seems they're selling it in more places now.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Found Encore in my local Tescos yesterday. Seems they're selling it in more places now.


Not necessarily a good thing in my book.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry I pasted this on the wrong site as it is wet food:


"Hello Hobbs,

Any info on Stuzzy? I just ordered it from Zooplus and would like to know if anyone has tried it too"


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

And i ask again: Stuzzy? Do you mean Schmusy?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

No, I just ordered it yesterday it´s here in new products Great Deals on Cat Supplies & Accessories 8I think it has something to do with Schesir.

The link here in Spain is Stuzzy Cat bolsitas 12 x 100 g comida húmeda para gatos más económica en zooplus (the english website doesn´t allow me see the ingredients, just the spanish one). Just wondering if you know anything about it.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

No idea but what an unappetising picture on front of that chicken pouch.


Doesn't contain a lot of protein though hun, the chicken stuff contains 7.5%. To be frank and perhaps controversially, from a maconutrient point of view you are better of feeding Whiskas. 

Also note that they don't add a lot of taurine (only 100mg/kg)


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

wow!!! I ordered thinking another complete food in chunks (Merlin will like it), no cereals. In my happiness I ordered veal, chicken and beef


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

Any thoughts on Miamor, Hobbs? Still searching for foods with gravy that are half decent!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Due to my boys refusal to eat DAF, I've been and bought some Butchers for them to last until their NI is delivered again on Tuesday - They've updated the ingredients from what I can tell, it's now listed as a minimum meat content of 49% plus an extra minimum 4% of whatever the 'flavoured' meat is. 

Despite this, the boys are pretty much on food strike at the moment. If they turn down their beloved NI on Tuesday, I think I might just have to cry..


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

is there anywhere you can get individual cans or specify which cans you want of grau from or is it just zooplus in the UK?

I'd like to try the beef, lamb, the pollock and the tuna but the multi taster pack on zooplus doesn't seem to contain the pollock. I'm not sure whether they would get on with the rice so really really don't want to buy 6 of each can. Am fed up with chucking/donating cat food.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> is there anywhere you can get individual cans or specify which cans you want of grau from or is it just zooplus in the UK?
> 
> I'd like to try the beef, lamb, the pollock and the tuna but the multi taster pack on zooplus doesn't seem to contain the pollock. I'm not sure whether they would get on with the rice so really really don't want to buy 6 of each can. Am fed up with chucking/donating cat food.


Sorry, you can only get Grau from Zooplus in the UK. I guess you could try the taster pack, even if it doesn't include one of the flavours you want to try, and if they seem to like it you can always put in a trial order of the pollock if and when you order some more.



Dante said:


> Due to my boys refusal to eat DAF, I've been and bought some Butchers for them to last until their NI is delivered again on Tuesday - They've updated the ingredients from what I can tell, it's now listed as a minimum meat content of 49% plus an extra minimum 4% of whatever the 'flavoured' meat is.
> 
> Despite this, the boys are pretty much on food strike at the moment. If they turn down their beloved NI on Tuesday, I think I might just have to cry..


Interesting - will keep my eyes peeled for an even newer label. Thanks for flagging this up. Feel free to post the new ingredients and analysis (composition) - saves me a trip 

Here is to hoping that they will find their appetite again soon!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

meh it was worth asking in case somewhere else sells it. I guess if they won't eat it my cousin's cat will be a lucky recipient again. He's done so well out of me he'll eat anything. 

Not sure that they will get on with the rice but it's raved about so much it's worth a try. The flavours don't look so appealing on the grain free.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

New Butcher's labelling

Butcher's Classic in Jelly with Chicken:

Composition: Meat and Animal Derivatives, (min 49%, Chicken min 4%) Minerals

Additives (per kg)
Nutritional Additives: Vit A (E672) 1000iu, Vit D3 (E671) 200iu, Taurine 453mg, Zn (E6) 25mg, Se (E8) 0.15mg, I (E2) 0.1mg
Emulsifiers: Cassia Gum (E499) 1.8g
Beef and Game varieties contain natural colours: Iron Oxide 0.5g

Analytical Constituents (%):
Protein 8.5, Crude Fibre 0.5, Fat Content 5, Crude Ash 2, Moisture 82


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting that Dante. :thumbsup: Nice to see that Butchers are taking customer comments on board. The 4% chicken are part of the min 49%. I wonder what colours the other flavours contain (caramel?) or whether they are colour free. I feel an email to the manufacturers coming on.....


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

I was just perusing Flodys Pfotenshop looking to put a food order in and thought I'd take a look at some of the brands I hadn't heard of. One in particular that caught my eye was Ropocat sensitive gold:

ROPOCAT Sensitive Gold 400g günstig kaufen

It looks promising and a very good price, but I can't really find a great deal of information out there about it. I can find no mention of the meat / offal split, it is listed as a complete food but doesn't state minerals on the ingredients. There are additives listed though including taurine (the amount appears low but I suppose that depends on what if any natural source is left). I did find one source that suggested a good Cah of 1.2:1 but that's about all I could find. They also do a 100% meat version which could be good for exclusion diets.
I was just wondering if anybody had tried it? I ordered a couple of cans to give it a go anyhow


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Grau Gourmet Grain-free Cat Food at zooplus: Grau Gourmet Grain-Free 24 x 200 g taster pack

Confused about when brown rice became grain free. Any ideas??!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> Grau Gourmet Grain-free Cat Food at zooplus: Grau Gourmet Grain-Free 24 x 200 g taster pack
> 
> Confused about when brown rice became grain free. Any ideas??!


Hun, they now do two types of food (in addition to their Miezelino range) Grau Gourmet that contains wholegrain rice and a range that doesn't contain any.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hun, they now do two types of food (in addition to their Miezelino range) Grau Gourmet that contains wholegrain rice and a range that doesn't contain any.


but it says it's a grain free taster pack but the tins it contains are:-

Turkey & Lamb (grain-free)
Chicken & Veal (grain-free)
Turkey, Salmon & Mackerel (grain-free)
Rabbit, Beef & Duck (grain-free)
Poultry & Ocean Fish (grain-free)
Pollack & Brown Rice

I still don't get it. Am I still being thick why do they have a tin with brown rice in their grain free selection.

I'm ordered the normal grau gourmet taster pack the yesterday but also wanted to try the pollack tins that it didn't contain and now noticed they are in the grain free selection. 

Not sure if Boo will be ok with food with rice in but he doesn't really like poultry he turns his nose up which is what put me off ordering the grain free cans.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> but it says it's a grain free taster pack but the tins it contains are:-
> 
> Turkey & Lamb (grain-free)
> Chicken & Veal (grain-free)
> ...


I should think it is human error on zooplus.uk's part. Someone just put the pollock flavour in the wrong category. There are quite a few errors on their site. Or maybe they needed another flavour to make up numbers. I guess you could always email them to flag it up.

Just saw your edit. TBH, i don't value the grain-free ones much. Less meat for more money and a less balanced mineral ratio.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> I should think it is human error on zooplus.uk's part. Someone just put the pollock flavour in the wrong category. There are quite a few errors on their site. Or maybe they needed another flavour to make up numbers. I guess you could always email them to flag it up.


I will email them. I bought some fish a few sundays ago at the supermarket and gave it the boys and they absolutely adored pollock.If they can tolerate the rice it might become a favourite.


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Something I'm still unclear on : if the % of meat is low.. but the moisture, protein, carbs, fat, minerals etc are all still there... then what is making it a bad thing to feed to your cat?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

fadeaway said:


> Something I'm still unclear on : if the % of meat is low.. but the moisture, protein, carbs, fat, minerals etc are all still there... then what is making it a bad thing to feed to your cat?


Do you mean if the overall declared % of meat (and byproducts) is low or if the known overall meat (and byproduct) content is low?

I think we all have slightly different standards of what a "good" food is. There are very few foods (apart from feeding complementary foods long term) that are "bad" for your cats. To me, a "good" food means:
- the protein content is good (which for me would be around 10%+ and the food contains no grains etc to bump up the protein content), 
- the fat content is good (around 5%+ but less fat than protein), 
- the carb content is low (10% absolutely max in my books - typically much less) 
- the ca/p ratio is good
- and the ingredients are as fully declared as possible (interestingly enough the new regulations so far have made things more opaque than transparent)
- and the food contains a good meat/offal ratio (hardest bit of info to get out of manufacturers).

But everyone has different yardsticks and you need to be happy with the ones that will be your guide. 

But chances are, if the protein content is right (and there are no grains to bump it up or other non-meat protein sources) and the fat content is good then the food will probably have a good overall meat content even if that one isn't declared fully. However, you also get the perplexing reverse situation whereby you have a good with a good overall meat content by a ridiculously low protein content.


----------



## kands1 (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi, thanks so much for your hard work! I have referred to your list often when choosing a new food for our cats, as I wanted to find something affordable and good quality with high meat content! we currently use Hi-Life, TopLife, feline fayre pots and sachets, and have just found this one from Sainsbury's, thought you might be interested!!

Sainsbury's Delicious Chicken In Light Sauce 85g

thanks again!
cheers
Kirst


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Do you mean if the overall declared % of meat (and byproducts) is low or if the known overall meat (and byproduct) content is low?
> 
> I think we all have slightly different standards of what a "good" food is. There are very few foods (apart from feeding complementary foods long term) that are "bad" for your cats. To me, a "good" food means:
> - the protein content is good (which for me would be around 10%+ and the food contains no grains etc to bump up the protein content),
> ...


Allow me to demonstrate what I mean. Compare these foods below, a decent recommended one, a midway but easily available one, and some supermarket ones (mostly taken from your A-Z thread):

Animonda Carny
99% meat
Moisture 79%; Protein 11.5%; Fat/Oil 5%
Protein 43.8%, Fat 46.3%, Carbs 9.9%

Sheba
???% meat (min 4%)
Moisture 78%; Protein 12%; Fat/Oil 5%
Protein 44.7%, Fat 45.2%, Carbs 10.1%

Whiskas oh so meaty
???% meat (min 14%)
Moisture 83%; Protein 10%; Fat/Oil 5%
(I don't know how to work out these values)

Nature's Menu
71% meat
Moisture 81%; Protein 11%; Fat/Oil 6%
Protein 43%, Fat 57%, Carbs 0% (if carbs are actually 0%)

Most of those moisture, protein, fat and breakdown figures are roughly the same. So I am wondering, what is the point of shooting for the higher meat ones if the end nutrition value is the same?

What am I missing?  thanks for your help


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

fadeaway said:


> Allow me to demonstrate what I mean. Compare these foods below, a decent recommended one, a midway but easily available one, and some supermarket ones (mostly taken from your A-Z thread):
> 
> Animonda Carny
> 99% meat
> ...


Good question well presented. Let me ponder it as I have been up since 5 this morning and my brain is slowly dying. Will respond though - with something lol


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Feeding Your Cat: Know the Basics of Feline Nutrition :: healthy cat diet, making cat food, litter box, cat food, cat nutrition, cat urinary tract health

After a night of researching - this may help to answer my own question.
I would assume since those 4% meat products still have high amounts of protein in them that the protein is not meat/animal based and is therefore not as good.


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Weird. My posts aren't showing.

catinfo dot org seems to say that animal based protein is far better than other types, so bearing in mind that the supermarket brands have high protein but low meat.. I would assume that means they are not animal/meat based proteins and therefore not as good.


----------



## lulubel (Apr 28, 2011)

Is it possible to tell if any of the wet foods (other than Applaws and Butcher's Classic) are _completely_ sugar free?

I know manufacturers have to show sugar on the ingredients list if they are added, and presumably I should be looking for no grain/cereal because these also have high sugar content, but what else do I need to look for?

I want to try Sam on a completely sugar free diet to see if it helps his mouth problems, but the wet food choices I've got at the moment are either complementary (Applaws) or not a great meat content (Classic).


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

hobbs - I can't seem to send you a PM.
Could you give me a bit more info on importing catfood please?

From all the research I've done and reading your super a-z thread it looks like I'll probably be going for macs imported along with purely and nature's menu from the store. Applaws or Orijen down during the day.

Looks like shipping is £10 per 30kg or so from floyds.
Are there any customs fees, duty, tax etc?

here's my updated spreadsheet btw 
http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/1811/catfood.jpg

Thanks again <3


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

fadeaway said:


> hobbs - I can't seem to send you a PM.
> Could you give me a bit more info on importing catfood please?
> 
> From all the research I've done and reading your super a-z thread it looks like I'll probably be going for macs imported along with purely and nature's menu from the store. Applaws or Orijen down during the day.
> ...


How old are your cats fadaway?

Re ordering from Floyds. Nope you don't need to pay tax (if you are in the UK or mainland Europe that is). Just the delivery and paypal fee.

However, knowing how fickle cats can be with food, I think you should probably try a tin of Macs on them first before you go and order a load of 800g tins.

So when you have reached your 25 post count, which allows you send pms, send me one with your address and I stick one in the post to you. Unless of course another kinds soul on here who also feeds Macs beats me to it 

PS: Your feeding recs are still off for the likes of Animonda (I believe that is closed to 300g a day) and NM (which is also 300g). But if you do have kittens then remember that they can eat as much as they want.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm certainly no Hobbs, but I would recommend you to read through this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...ce-buying-german-brands-cat-food-germany.html

Shows just how easy it is! I ordered from here on Wednesday evening and it really was very straight forward with a little translating. No customs fees, duty or tax  and you're correct, delivery is 10.50 euros (so £9 something or other) per 30kg.

ETA: Bleh.. beaten again!


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Great link, thank you Dante.

My kitties will be 3 months old when I get them in October, Hobbs. I believe the breeder feeds them Whiskas for kittens pouches + Royal Canin for kittens so I will need to ween them off! Thank you very much for the offer, I may take you up on that offer. But surely they may reject one flavour but like another?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

fadeaway said:


> Great link, thank you Dante.
> 
> My kitties will be 3 months old when I get them in October, Hobbs. I believe the breeder feeds them Whiskas for kittens pouches + Royal Canin for kittens so I will need to ween them off! Thank you very much for the offer, I may take you up on that offer. But surely they may reject one flavour but like another?


Oh, yes, there can be that. But if you get them used to variety early on then you should be ok with introducing new flavours and new foods.

Before you go down the Purely Scrummy Yummy route get in touch with [email protected] to see whether they are willing to give you more info on the mineral and vitamin content. Maybe you are luckier. Otherwise I would be careful about making it a big part of their diet (that consistency might not be to their liking anyhow).

Don't forget though that kittens can eat as much food as they want.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello Hobbs,
I´ve finally gotten Merlin to like Schesir (the complete one, diff flavours), I think it is an improvement from Hills. I ordered from Zooplus Nova food trainer to try out. Do you have any info on that?. This is the link frm zooplus.

Trainer Natural Adult con pollo comida para gatos más económica en zooplus

Please let me know if it is ok (incase Merlin gives me more options). Cheers


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought your cat didn't like pates and as far as I know this is a pate. Didn't know they made a chicken one; the only ones I was aware of are the horse and rabbit one but maybe that is a different range.

It is terribly expensive for what it is though, isn't it? Over 2 euro a day to feed an overage sized cat this food that contains only a relatively small amount of declared meat content. You would have to contact the manufacturer to see whether you can get some more info. 

The ca/p ratio is good but contains a lot of fat and comparatively little protein (9 and 10, respectively).


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, didn´t know it was pate. Good thing I only ordered 6. Thanks hobbs will keep trying so as to find something else to give him with Schesir.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Hobbs, I'm looking at doing a more varied purchase from Floyds after payday - on top of the usual brands, there are a few brands I was looking at that aren't covered in the A-Z, was wondering what your general consensus was of them: Taffy's, Christopherus and Dr. Clauders. 

By all means, you don't have to go into detail! I was just wondering if they were terrible or at least semi good. None of them seem to have particularly low meat content, but that's where my knowledge of food labels ends I'm afraid 

Thank you


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Hobbs, I'm looking at doing a more varied purchase from Floyds after payday - on top of the usual brands, there are a few brands I was looking at that aren't covered in the A-Z, was wondering what your general consensus was of them: Taffy's, Christopherus and Dr. Clauders.
> 
> By all means, you don't have to go into detail! I was just wondering if they were terrible or at least semi good. None of them seem to have particularly low meat content, but that's where my knowledge of food labels ends I'm afraid
> 
> Thank you


Has the forum taught you naught?  PMSL!

When I get round to it the food list will be expanded to include some more German ones.  However,

Taffy's . Cannot give you any further info than what is on the label. I have emailed the manufacturer (a pet shop) twice for further info but haven't had a peep back yet. However, it appears to be a medium quality food that is quite liked by a few cats

Christopherus. Again, imo a medium quality food.

Dr Clauder - no idea what's what in addition to what is declared on the label.

Have a look at RopoCat 

At the end of the day, you can get individual tins so there is no harm in getting a few from different brands and see what is the hit with your lot. And since you are feeding foods in rotation anyhow....


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I looked very briefly at all of the brands on there and Ropocat probably looked like the poorest quality of them all to me.. The fact you're telling me to look at it makes me think I'm completely wrong?! Lol.. 

Thanks for the info though


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> I looked very briefly at all of the brands on there and Ropocat probably looked like the poorest quality of them all to me.. The fact you're telling me to look at it makes me think I'm completely wrong?! Lol..
> 
> Thanks for the info though


Have you tried TigerCat before?

Edit: The RopoCat Sensitive Gold...


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Have you tried TigerCat before?


I bought a single 200g tin with my last order to fill it up as close to 30kg as I could get  and they wolfed it down.. Which was obviously a bit annoying seeing as I had no more!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> I bought a single 200g tin with my last order to fill it up as close to 30kg as I could get  and they wolfed it down.. Which was obviously a bit annoying seeing as I had no more!


Did you see my edit. Ignore the RopoCat Ragout range.

But you also know what would have happened if you had bought loads of the TigerCat - they wouldn't have deigned it worthy. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Did you see my edit. Ignore the RopoCat Ragout range.
> 
> But you also know what would have happened if you had bought loads of the TigerCat - they wouldn't have deigned it worthy. :smilewinkgrin:


Aha, is the sensitive range deemed complete? The deer looks like it'd be good for some sort of elimination process for allergy prone cats, unless foreign foods often sneak deer in?

And very true!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dante said:


> Aha, is the sensitive range deemed complete? The deer looks like it'd be good for some sort of elimination process for allergy prone cats, unless foreign foods often sneak deer in?
> 
> And very true!


No they don't and indeed: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...llergies-what-foods-use-elimination-diet.html


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> No they don't and indeed: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-heal...llergies-what-foods-use-elimination-diet.html


Oh, I looked at that earlier but you were still working on it - will have a proper read through now 

Another extremely valuable thread by yourself, you spoil us!


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow ropocat sensitive actually looks really good.
100% meat! Choice of 100% deer, chicken, lamb, game.


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Seems to be quite a few additions to Floyd's. No Catz Fine food also looks worth a look.

Ingredients: Poultry * 68% (consisting of muscle meat, hearts, stomachs, livers and necks), 27.7% water, 2% cranberry, dandelion 1%, 1% minerals, taurine 0.15%, 0.15 Safflower oil %.

That looks more like 90%+ meat to me, since we can't really count water.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

fadeaway said:


> Seems to be quite a few additions to Floyd's. No Catz Fine food also looks worth a look.
> 
> Ingredients: Poultry * 68% (consisting of muscle meat, hearts, stomachs, livers and necks), 27.7% water, 2% cranberry, dandelion 1%, 1% minerals, taurine 0.15%, 0.15 Safflower oil %.
> 
> That looks more like 90%+ meat to me, since we can't really count water.


This is already listed in the A-Z


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

any thoughts on ropocat?


----------



## Decima (May 11, 2011)

Thank you to Hobbs for all the fantastic information here on feeding cats! I am very grateful.

After reading advice here, I have ordered a large quantity of tinned food from Floyds Pfotenshop. My kitten has happily eaten the flavours he has tried so far. Because he is still small I had ordered quite a lot of 100g tins as well as the 200g tins. Now that I've got them, I'm not absolutely sure whether the small tins are complete or complementary foods. These are the ones I ordered:

MAC's Feinschmecker Menü 100g - Floyds Pfotenshop

Granatapet 100g Dosen - Floyds Pfotenshop

Are these complete? Should they have added taurine? If they are complementary I will still use them but only occasionally.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Decima said:


> Thank you to Hobbs for all the fantastic information here on feeding cats! I am very grateful.
> 
> After reading advice here, I have ordered a large quantity of tinned food from Floyds Pfotenshop. My kitten has happily eaten the flavours he has tried so far. Because he is still small I had ordered quite a lot of 100g tins as well as the 200g tins. Now that I've got them, I'm not absolutely sure whether the small tins are complete or complementary foods. These are the ones I ordered:
> 
> ...


Hey, sorry I didn't see your post. Welcome to the PF Decima.

Both of those are "complete" foods, so no need to add anything. However, next time try the Mac's premium ones, not the feinschmecker, better value for your money!


----------



## Isis1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks a ton Hobbs for your effort and for sharing with us your knowledge. I have learned so much since I joined this forum!

I took my first step in improving Alex's diet and got Orijen for him (replacing The Hills Science Plan Optimal Care).

Now my crusade continues in order to get some proper wet food for him... I am currently living in South Africa and I emailed Floyds to ask if they would ship to here.... Well.... They said yes, but the shipping/tax fees are insane  .

5 kilo 38 
10 kilo 53 
20 kilo 83 
30 kilo 113 

I am tempted to just go crazy and order a few cans anyway, however we can't afford to do that in a monthly basis... And later this year we will get another kitten, so more food... No way, we will be able to afford it easily  .

I would like to ask your advice, if I can't get any of the best wet foods available overseas, is it better to at least feed him with The Hills canned food or Purina Fancy Feast than no wet food at all?


Isis


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Isis1 said:


> Thanks a ton Hobbs for your effort and for sharing with us your knowledge. I have learned so much since I joined this forum!
> 
> I took my first step in improving Alex's diet and got Orijen for him (replacing The Hills Science Plan Optimal Care).
> 
> ...


Flipping heck (second time I have used this phrase today) but that amount of shipping/tax cost is insane!  I know that you are lobbying for other people from SA to approach that one shop to see whether collectively you can get them to stock something, so best of luck with that.

Shame that champion food ( the makers of Orijen and Acana) don't make wet cat food, otherwise they might have been more easily persuaded to order some of that as well as the dry orijen.

But yes, I absolutely do think that feeding him the Hills or Fancy Feast (which I believe is another name for the gourmet range) is better than no wet food at all.

As far as I know all of the Hills wet foods are complete and with the Purina one, just check that they are complete and that they contain a decent amount of protein and fat.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

The worst wet food will be better than the best dry food imo.


----------



## Isis1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Most definitely helps Hobbs .

I used the same phrase when I read their email answer . 
And yes, fingers crossed. I really hope more people go there and we can get this store to order for us.

Meanwhile I will get him some Hills and Purina's cans then and he can keep nibbling on Orijen.

Thanks a lot fadeaway and hobbs, I will keep you posted. 


Isis


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

Anyone had problems of smelly poo when trying to introduce Grau?

My one boy does have a bit of a sensitive tum but it's such a good food I thought it was worth a try. 

Anyway we are on day 3. I'm only adding one small teaspoon to each meal at the moment and their poo has been fine in consistency. Not so with the smell. Last night I thought they had pooed somewhere in the kitchen and spent ages looking for rogue poo because there was a lingering smell but none to be found and tonight coming in from work it smelt like poo death but there was only one small poo in the trays. 

I don't know whether to give it up or keep on with it.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> Anyone had problems of smelly poo when trying to introduce Grau?
> 
> My one boy does have a bit of a sensitive tum but it's such a good food I thought it was worth a try.
> 
> ...


Cannot remember what other foods you feed Cloudygirl but could it have something to do with them containing grains (if you are feeding the wholegrain ones that is)?


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

animonda carny or feline fayre with fish4cats. 

Poo doesn't normally smell any more when I feed them their normal food (it did when I had them on crappy felix etc) it just has been smelly for the last days since the grau but the poo seems fine in consistency and they aren't pooing any more frequently. I don't know whether to keep introducing the grau really slowly or whether this is a sign that he's intolerent to the rice and to just stop it and stick to the grain free instead. It's just weird the litter tray isn't that smelly in itself but there is a lingering smell in the air which is horrid.

TMI I know but just thought I'd add that they don't seem windy either.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cloudygirl said:


> animonda carny or feline fayre with fish4cats.
> 
> Poo doesn't normally smell any more when I feed them their normal food (it did when I had them on crappy felix etc) it just has been smelly for the last days since the grau but the poo seems fine in consistency and they aren't pooing any more frequently. I don't know whether to keep introducing the grau really slowly or whether this is a sign that he's intolerent to the rice and to just stop it and try the grain free instead. It's just weird the litter tray isn't that smelly in itself but there is a lingering smell in the air which is horrid.


Tough call. Considering that you see no change in poop texture or consistency I would be inclined to continue on with the Grau to see whether the smell will disappear in a few days as their systems are getting used to digesting grains (so far your diet is grain-free). If they were reacting to something in Grau you wouldn't just get the smell but also some horrid poop to boot.

Have you considered something like Macs though that is a step above the Grau (particularly now that there are unanswered questions around the new Grau formulation) and it actually costs less and is grain-free?


----------



## Decima (May 11, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Hey, sorry I didn't see your post. Welcome to the PF Decima.
> 
> Both of those are "complete" foods, so no need to add anything. However, next time try the Mac's premium ones, not the feinschmecker, better value for your money!


Thank you! I only ordered the fienschmecker ones because the tins were smaller and I didn't want to waste food. I also ordered a lot of the premium ones and my kitten likes them so I'll stick to them in future.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Tough call. Considering that you see no change in poop texture or consistency I would be inclined to continue on with the Grau to see whether the smell will disappear in a few days as their systems are getting used to digesting grains (so far your diet is grain-free). If they were reacting to something in Grau you wouldn't just get the smell but also some horrid poop to boot.
> 
> Have you considered something like Macs though that is a step above the Grau (particularly now that there are unanswered questions around the new Grau formulation) and it actually costs less and is grain-free?


I have a few things I'm going to try over time. Grau was just easy to stick 2 taster packs on the end of my zooplus order. I would like him to have a few good foods on rotation

I've got smilla fish pots to try again they hated them first time round but they hated animonda too wouldn't touch it and now they lick the plates clean. I think they are worth a go as they are so easily available.

I'm am thinking of MACs actually because they do lamb and the turkey flavours but I thought some of the MACs flavours do have rice or am I getting it mixed up with another brand?

A lot of the others i've looked at such as Leonardos that I've looked at seem to have chicken in most flavours and I'm trying to swerve chicken. He seems ok if I give him something with a relatively low proportion of chicken for example animonda carny meat saucer but he isn't great with chicken it makes him quite windy now (but is fine with turkey) which is why I chose animonda carny because of the beef and he only has fish feline fayre.

Since his last vet visit Boo is just like a different cat he's so much healthier, so I'm trying to make very careful slow decisions with his diet. I def need a reserve food though just in case he went off the animonda. I introduced that very very gradually just a teaspoon a day to start with and he's had no ill effects with that.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Yes, chicken as a base is quite a common thing, just because like beef it is a cheap base.

Yes, quite a few tins of macs have got grains (there are two that are grain and veg free, another that has carrots) but the grain content is smaller than Grau. Granatapet is pretty much chicken free; using ostrich instead; christopherus also has grain-free, chicken free tins, RopoCat does too.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

I could weep, just as I was gaining confidence and ordered some more bozita in, Biffy's stopped eating it!! Aaaaaargh!


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Yes, chicken as a base is quite a common thing, just because like beef it is a cheap base.
> 
> Yes, quite a few tins of macs have got grains (there are two that are grain and veg free, another that has carrots) but the grain content is smaller than Grau. Granatapet is pretty much chicken free; using ostrich instead; christopherus also has grain-free, chicken free tins, RopoCat does too.


oh fab that's brilliant to know. I'm sure he would be fine with carrots he's tried stealing those before now 

I looked at Grantapet using translate and it looked to me like that contained chicken but maybe that was a google translate fail (i noticed it translated lamb as chicken on another site recently) so I will look at that again. Not looked at either of the other two will educate myself thanks!!

Awww hugs about the Bozita cats are ratbags like that.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

On the plus side he tried some Schmusy.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

shyboots said:


> On the plus side he tried some Schmusy.


If you feed the tins then be advised that they are being discontinued and replaced with a different menu.


----------



## shyboots (Jun 29, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> If you feed the tins then be advised that they are being discontinued and replaced with a different menu.


It was a pouch. In fact, I think he mainly licked the gravy off it....but it gives me hope....again....!


----------



## Ali82 (Mar 19, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> oh fab that's brilliant to know. I'm sure he would be fine with carrots he's tried stealing those before now
> 
> I looked at Grantapet using translate and it looked to me like that contained chicken but maybe that was a google translate fail (i noticed it translated lamb as chicken on another site recently) so I will look at that again. Not looked at either of the other two will educate myself thanks!!
> 
> Awww hugs about the Bozita cats are ratbags like that.


There is chicken in a few of the Granatapet flavours, a couple that aren't stated as a flavour also contain a small amount of chicken heart (lamm and strauss being one, from memory I think there's another aswell). There are still a couple that don't though, it's fairly easy to check that's the good thing about them being fully declared.


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Still haven't heard many opinions on ropocat.
From the looks of it i'll be feeding my brood ropocat and macs.


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

I know the A - Z is kind of no more but this is still great for wet food discussion when you don't want to devote a thread to it. 

Well I made the decision to give up on the grau after a tin and a half. Whilst there were no sloppy poos one of my boys went very windy and having previously had a lot of trouble with his tummy I thought not worth the risk. I will try the grain free though at some point. 

This week over 3 days I've given them (mixed in with other food obviously) a Smilla fish pot and they ate it (miracle from the ultimate picky cats) with no dodgy poop!!!!!! So today I've tried a couple of spoons each of a smilla beef and poultry pot mixed in with their animonda pure beef and they both wolfed it. Am hopeful that the poo situation will also be ok. I checked the tins and they are about 30% poultry declared at any rate so lets see if Boo's tummy can take it. If not I'll just stick to the fish smilla. If this is ok I wouldn't feed the ones that are just poultry but they do poultry and beef and poultry and lamb that might be ok. They seem ok with some poultry in the animonda. It just seems to be if I feed him cooked or very high chicken content food that his tum doesn't seem to like it so we'll see. 


Another interesting thing I've noticed is that with my two boys, they both get dried and wet put down every day. Fish4cats dried and wet as above. Bobbins is very much a wet food cat so he'll have a nibble on the kibble but otherwise eat the wet and Boo is the opposite. He likes to eat his dried and have a small taster of wet each day. Anyway I noticed that Bob's fur is far softer than Boo's. I wonder if that is just coincidence or diet related?!

How long can I store canned food (but out of the can in a sealed tupperware tub) in the fridge for without it going off? If I'm introducing a new food I normally freeze half a tin and feed half but my freezer is really full at the moment.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

What happened to the A-Z?
I was looking at it just the other week and now it's gone? :S


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

Compiled with some of the info from the thread before it went byebye.
Don't forget that what Hobbs said still stands - much of it is out of date. But this might be useful to some.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Not read the whole thread but, are Felix and Whiskas really 4%?? That is disgusting!!


----------



## fadeaway (Aug 15, 2011)

They write "*minimum *of 4%" on their packaging, which is the legal minimum.
In my opinion it's just as good as actually having 4% - garbage.


----------



## Marcelian (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi all,
very nice,
Thanks for the kind words everyone!!!!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

fadeaway said:


> They write "*minimum *of 4%" on their packaging, which is the legal minimum.
> In my opinion it's just as good as actually having 4% - garbage.


That is terrible.


----------



## anotheruser (Aug 17, 2011)

I did buy a mega pack (44 pouches for £12 - Asda) of Felix. The cats seem to like it, although it's rare for them to have it as I feed them mostly Amonia Carney (half a 400g tin between 2 cats in the morning, half in the evening, dry food in the day). I'll probably do a day a week of it to finish it off though. Maybe even mix it with the beef Carney as they don't really like that one.


----------



## sand01 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi

I have just read all 30 pages of this amazing thread as am a new kitten owner.

Am I right in thinking from this brilliant spreadsheet that Animonda appears the best cat food that can be bought from Zooplus.

I am going to order online today (have just been given Whiskers in which I thought was good - how wrong am I)

I was considering the German shop to get Macs but if this is as good then would order the Animonda.


Please any advice welcome

Thanks


----------

